# My lathe journeys.



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*New lathe and first bowl*

I'm thinking I really like working with the lathe, and I wanted to have a way to keep track of what and when I post "stuff" that I turn. I wish I had done my first bowl as a blog, but I didn't. So to keep some semblance of order for my own purposes, I'll start this blog for my lathe work.

The first bowl I made was posted as a forum listing, and no sense repeating everything again. So here's the link.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/107851

Now I'll add to this blog starting with my 2nd bowl, which in my opinion, is WAAAYYY NICER than the 1st one!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*Bowl #2, much improvement*

Ok, so I'm thinking that I'm REALLY gonna like turning stuff on a lathe. My first attempt was ok, but in my opinion not great. LOTS of errors that hopefully I learned from. Which is what we're SUPPOSED to do, right?

So here's bowl #2. This one is from some 4/4 maple that someone gave me. I started with four 8" X 8" blanks glued together, and added two 6" squares to use as a mount for the faceplate. Next was to cut 'em into a kinda-sorta circle on the bandsaw. I turned each board 90 degrees to have opposing layers of grain, and at the end you'll see how it REALLY makes the colors "POP" when you put a finish on it.
.








.

Say, has anybody figured out a use for the corner cutoffs when you do this? (Remember, some of use are "wood rescurers", and we HATE to throw ANY wood scraps out)
.








.

This maple sure cuts a LOT smoother than the oak did on bowl #1. 
.









.

My original idea was to just use the 6" x 6" pieces as a way to mount the faceplate, then cut the bowl away from it. But I kept hitting the edges as I was turning the bowl and I decided to try and make it as more of a stand/base. Note to self… turning square wood is MUCH HARDER than turning rounded wood 

I also noticed a neat "square to circle" pattern appearing where the base meets the bowl, but next you'll see that it disappears as I turn further into the wood.
.









.









.
Next it was on to the inside. I made a lot of mistakes on the inside of the 1st bowl. It's rather rough where I kept digging in and the center has a little "divot" which I didn't take out and in the end it looks ugly.

So on this go-round I took my time and went very GENTLY on the touch. It resulted in a much better surface and I even tried to make the "glue rings" be better spaced out to be more even. 
.









.









.

You can see in this shot that I did have a few little gouges and I used wood filler rather than cut the bowl any deeper. .









.

Unfortunately, it turns out that "Natural" wood filler does NOT take the same color when it dries and you'll see that it shows in the final product!

.









.
While it was still on the lathe, I sanded it to 220grit and put several coats of Tung oil on. I read where some of you used shavings so I scooped up several handfuls and held it against the still wet wood. I like the final gloss it got and this was easier than using a rag to polish it out.

.








.








.








.









And that's about it for Bowl #2. I still have a LOOONG WAY to go as far as learning to turn, but I think I'm at least making progress. I used to work with a guy that no matter how bad something was going, he ALWAYS said …
*"It'll get better"*
.
.
.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #2, much improvement*
> 
> Ok, so I'm thinking that I'm REALLY gonna like turning stuff on a lathe. My first attempt was ok, but in my opinion not great. LOTS of errors that hopefully I learned from. Which is what we're SUPPOSED to do, right?
> 
> ...


Very nice bowl for your second try.
Have you considered a bowl from a board?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #2, much improvement*
> 
> Ok, so I'm thinking that I'm REALLY gonna like turning stuff on a lathe. My first attempt was ok, but in my opinion not great. LOTS of errors that hopefully I learned from. Which is what we're SUPPOSED to do, right?
> 
> ...


Great job, Joe! Keep turning!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #2, much improvement*
> 
> Ok, so I'm thinking that I'm REALLY gonna like turning stuff on a lathe. My first attempt was ok, but in my opinion not great. LOTS of errors that hopefully I learned from. Which is what we're SUPPOSED to do, right?
> 
> ...


Great bowl, love the foot and appears the alternating rings fall into the same place with the grain


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #2, much improvement*
> 
> Ok, so I'm thinking that I'm REALLY gonna like turning stuff on a lathe. My first attempt was ok, but in my opinion not great. LOTS of errors that hopefully I learned from. Which is what we're SUPPOSED to do, right?
> 
> ...


Very well done again Joe.


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #2, much improvement*
> 
> Ok, so I'm thinking that I'm REALLY gonna like turning stuff on a lathe. My first attempt was ok, but in my opinion not great. LOTS of errors that hopefully I learned from. Which is what we're SUPPOSED to do, right?
> 
> ...


Your second bowl looks real good Joe. And there is no substitute for practice.
I am quite sure as time goes on you will be turning things that there are no mistakes that bother you.
Have a blessed day, Todd


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #2, much improvement*
> 
> Ok, so I'm thinking that I'm REALLY gonna like turning stuff on a lathe. My first attempt was ok, but in my opinion not great. LOTS of errors that hopefully I learned from. Which is what we're SUPPOSED to do, right?
> 
> ...


Looks good to Joe.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #2, much improvement*
> 
> Ok, so I'm thinking that I'm REALLY gonna like turning stuff on a lathe. My first attempt was ok, but in my opinion not great. LOTS of errors that hopefully I learned from. Which is what we're SUPPOSED to do, right?
> 
> ...


I see you are enjoying yourself with the new lathe. Great improvement on this and they only get better and sometimes worst. Nice design with the rings and a great looking finish.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #2, much improvement*
> 
> Ok, so I'm thinking that I'm REALLY gonna like turning stuff on a lathe. My first attempt was ok, but in my opinion not great. LOTS of errors that hopefully I learned from. Which is what we're SUPPOSED to do, right?
> 
> ...


Thanks folks. I can see that this will be somewhat addicting, and I can also envision wanting a bigger/better lathe in the future.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #2, much improvement*
> 
> Ok, so I'm thinking that I'm REALLY gonna like turning stuff on a lathe. My first attempt was ok, but in my opinion not great. LOTS of errors that hopefully I learned from. Which is what we're SUPPOSED to do, right?
> 
> ...


That's very, very nice ,Joe. I'm gonna move on to the higher numbers now. I have stuff to do. (I was about to suggest something for you to do instead of using that insipid filler. Then, I decided to move ahead because you've probably gone past what I was about to say.)


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*Oh man. I'm really diggin' this *

This lathe work is GREAT FUN! I dont know WHY I waited so long to get into it!

My daughter, son-in-law and granddaughter are here for the holidays and today was a sort of "rest up from all the eating, shopping, eating, cooking for the men's breakfast at church this morning, eating Thanksgiving leftovers, hanging out in front of the TV and eating some more, and just generally enjoying our granddaughter" kind of a day.

About mid-day they all wanted to take a nap, but I never have been one who could sleep in the middle of the day. So I spent a few hours in the shop. Finally decided where I wanted the lathe to be, so I bolted it to the floor and I also threw together a 3-lamp fixture and added some more lighting directly above the lathe. The sun was coming directly into that side of the building, and even with the blinds closed it was difficult to get a decent pic. 
.
.








.
.
The immediate improvements I notice are …

1. I can SEE a *WHOLE LOT * better with those 3 CFLs directly above me. This building came with fluorescent fixtures built in and even though I put in all new 40watt bulbs, the light from them still has a sort of "yellow" glow. I've been considering taking the plastic lenses out of the fixtures, but I'm not certain how much dust will get up in there. You cant see it in this pic but I also added a second 3-lamp CFL fixture directly above my workbench, which is to the left as viewed in this shot.

2. With the lathe bolted to the floor, I'm still getting a pretty good bit of chatter, but at least the lathe *STAYS PUT * and doesn't dance across the floor like before. I'm sure with practice the chatter will get less and less, as I learn how to better control the tools while I turn.
.
.
So yeah BAAY-BEE…. THIS BOY is makin' some SHAVINGS! 
My daughter came out and snapped a few shots of me at the lathe. I haven't had this much fun since I got my first car!
.
.








.
.








.
.

I have noticed that when the turning is going smoothly, the chips really do fly. Rather than order a new face shield I took the headgear out of an old welding helmet that I no longer use and mounted a face shield from my old motorcycle helmet to it. Works like a charm.
.









.
.








.
.

Oh yeah, what I'm turning here is going to be bowl #4. I'll be posting bowl #3 which I finished up and took pics of the final project. I'm pretty proud of the improvement in my work.
.
And that stack of lumber you can see up there in the top picture? Yeah, that's my *"Wood Gloat"* that I'll have to tell y'all about 
.
.
.


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *Oh man. I'm really diggin' this *
> 
> This lathe work is GREAT FUN! I dont know WHY I waited so long to get into it!
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,
For me it has been close to 40 years since I did much turning. I have been enjoying the turning I have made the time for. I want to make a bunch of 6 way screwdrivers with scrap wood and screwdriver kits.I think they will make some nice quick Gifts, and everyone can use a screwdriver.
Anyway Nice Turning.
Have a blessed evening, Todd


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Oh man. I'm really diggin' this *
> 
> This lathe work is GREAT FUN! I dont know WHY I waited so long to get into it!
> 
> ...


The lathe gives the best of both worlds, power tools and hand tools with a touch of shavings on the side. Good improvement with the CFL's and a cool face mask. 
Keep those bowls coming. Give yourself a treat and make a ornament for the tree.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *Oh man. I'm really diggin' this *
> 
> This lathe work is GREAT FUN! I dont know WHY I waited so long to get into it!
> 
> ...


Hi Joe. Your enjoyment of the new lathe reminds me of when I started. It was hard to stay away from it! I hope you will try turning some green wood. The shavings come off like apple peelings and there is no dust or chips flying all over the place. Green turning is especially nice for end grain turning because you can turn to the finished size and it won't crack or distort as long as you keep the walls and bottom at equal thickness. Some wet woods will crack anyway, but many won't. I've had especially good luck with birch and I sure there are many more species which would work equally well. Turning wet wood is also a lot kinder to your tools and you won't be sharpening near as often. Have fun!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *Oh man. I'm really diggin' this *
> 
> This lathe work is GREAT FUN! I dont know WHY I waited so long to get into it!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Lathe work. Maybe sand bags will assist with the elimination of the chatter issue. If you do not have a shelf you can build one and put sand bangs and/or just dump sand into it if you make a box


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*Bowl #3 ... Gimmie some lip*

OK, we all know how this works. We start with some wood, cut it into squares and glue it up. In this case the wood is maple.
.









.
.

Then, after cutting it into a more rounded shape on the band saw, we mount it on the lathe and start turning.
.








.
.

First thought was that this was gonna be like a salad bowl. Nothing fancy, just a plain, basic bowl.
.








.
.
Unfortunately I took one heck of a chunk out of the rim, so after having to turn out that BIG BOO-BOO, it's gonna be a FANCY salad bowl with a grooved lip at the top. 
.








.
.
Also, once I started working the outside of the bowl, I decided that I would leave the "stand" on the bottom, rather than cut the bowl from it when done.
.
.








.
.
Then I turn my attention towards the inside. Pretty rough at first, but the more I turn the smoother it gets.
.








.








.








.
.
Once I'm at a point where the lathe tools aren't making the surface any smoother, I switch over to the sandpaper. I start with 60grit, then work my way through 80, 100, 120, and finally 220grit. 
.








.
.
Once I'm happy with the finish, I applied 2 coats of Tung oil, allowing about 20 minutes between coats. Then, using a rag I polished it out while it was still mounted on the lathe. 
.








.
.
After waiting 2 days to let the Tung oil to fully cure, I sprayed it with 2 coats of clear lacquer. I'm not sure if I like the high gloss finish or if I should try a more matt finish. Perhaps the next bowl I'll leave with a duller finish to see which way I like best. 
.








.









.
.
As always, critiques and comments are appreciated.


----------



## ConnieReed (Oct 25, 2014)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #3 ... Gimmie some lip*
> 
> OK, we all know how this works. We start with some wood, cut it into squares and glue it up. In this case the wood is maple.
> .
> ...


That's really lovely!! I like both finishes, the gloss and the matte. I guess it might depend on what you want to use it for or display in it. Great work!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #3 ... Gimmie some lip*
> 
> OK, we all know how this works. We start with some wood, cut it into squares and glue it up. In this case the wood is maple.
> .
> ...


The two different maple tones give it a lot of character. I see this can be used for a lot of different purposes. Well done again.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #3 ... Gimmie some lip*
> 
> OK, we all know how this works. We start with some wood, cut it into squares and glue it up. In this case the wood is maple.
> .
> ...


Thanks.

Yeah Dave, I "clocked" the boards so each layer of grain ran in the opposite direction. Gives it a nice effect I think.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #3 ... Gimmie some lip*
> 
> OK, we all know how this works. We start with some wood, cut it into squares and glue it up. In this case the wood is maple.
> .
> ...


You have to get out there and find a log somewhere. It is the most rewarding feeling when you start turning to see what is inside. (hopefully good) ha ha


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #3 ... Gimmie some lip*
> 
> OK, we all know how this works. We start with some wood, cut it into squares and glue it up. In this case the wood is maple.
> .
> ...


A great looking bowl. Nice job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #3 ... Gimmie some lip*
> 
> OK, we all know how this works. We start with some wood, cut it into squares and glue it up. In this case the wood is maple.
> .
> ...


Nice bowl and a nice finish too.


----------



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *Bowl #3 ... Gimmie some lip*
> 
> OK, we all know how this works. We start with some wood, cut it into squares and glue it up. In this case the wood is maple.
> .
> ...


that is one more nice bowl,,im working on one now out of hard rock maple,,right now just waiting on the chuck to arrive,,i hope mine looks good,,but yours is awesome!!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*...Bowl #4 ... getting more practice in*

For my fellow LumberJocks, I realize that you already know the basics of setup and getting started on the lathe, but I also cross-post these to Facebook and some of my non-woodworking friends have asked me to show the "steps" in making bowls.

This time the wood is maple and oak in alternating layers. 
Same basic setup as the last bowl, glue up the square boards first, cut 'em into a rounded shape on the bandsaw, then mount it on the lathe and start turning. 
.








.








.








.
.
This one is pretty similar in shape as the last one. I'm not trying to get too fancy yet, just trying to get better with the lathe tools.
.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









.
.
For my non-woodworking friends who will see this … this thing is still rough as a cob. The basic shape is there, but it's still got a long ways to go to be a finished bowl.
.








.








.
.
After 2 more hours of turning out the inside of the bowl, then about an hour with sandpaper, here's the finished product. Some of the pictures have a shadow in them. Guess I need to come up with something better than an old t-shirt as a backdrop and just the lighting from the shop ceiling to fix that.
.








.








.








.
.
I decided NOT to spray this one with the clear lacquer. I just put on 3 coats of Tung oil, letting each coat soak in for about an hour before applying the next. I like this matt finish. The wood looks more "natural" to me.
.








.








.
.
The inside of this one reminds me of a solar system. The center circle is the maple and the large-grained rings are oak. The outermost rim is also maple.
.








.


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Bowl #4 ... getting more practice in*
> 
> For my fellow LumberJocks, I realize that you already know the basics of setup and getting started on the lathe, but I also cross-post these to Facebook and some of my non-woodworking friends have asked me to show the "steps" in making bowls.
> 
> ...


You seem to be coming along nicely, you'll have it mastered in no time.

Todd


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Bowl #4 ... getting more practice in*
> 
> For my fellow LumberJocks, I realize that you already know the basics of setup and getting started on the lathe, but I also cross-post these to Facebook and some of my non-woodworking friends have asked me to show the "steps" in making bowls.
> 
> ...


(To the moon Alice) I will say that does look pretty cool inside. Nice turning Joe. 
Any oil will keep them more natural looking. Just go with what you want.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Bowl #4 ... getting more practice in*
> 
> For my fellow LumberJocks, I realize that you already know the basics of setup and getting started on the lathe, but I also cross-post these to Facebook and some of my non-woodworking friends have asked me to show the "steps" in making bowls.
> 
> ...


I know it's kinda dumb to comment on #5 when you're up 31(?). I do want to ask about what appears as a gold ring around the stem. Is it just the way the light's hitting it? At first, I thought it was that golden hue Oak takes on under oil. But, no. There's Oak above and below the ring. That's a Maple layer. What gives?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Bowl #4 ... getting more practice in*
> 
> For my fellow LumberJocks, I realize that you already know the basics of setup and getting started on the lathe, but I also cross-post these to Facebook and some of my non-woodworking friends have asked me to show the "steps" in making bowls.
> 
> ...


That gold, Mark, IS the maple. I put the oil on it while it was still on the lathe. Holding the rag hard against the piece tends to heat it up a bit. I guess it kind of burnished it also on this one, hence the gold color?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*...Bowl #5 ... bark on, and a big BONK !*

Yesterday, while I was waiting for the Tung oil to soak into the last bowl, I spotted a small log that a friend from church had given me. He said it was blackgum and suggested I try turning it while it was still green (freshly cut). So what the heck…. I screwed it to the faceplate and just sorta figured I'd see where it led me.

Well after about two minutes of turning the tool grabbed a bit of bark and this thing popped off the faceplate. It jumped up and BONKED me on the forehead! Just a little blood (which will mean a scab) but no real damage. Luckily it didn't hit and break my glasses or I really woulda been mad . So I re-mounted it and started again.

Since I had decided to give this little piece of gum a go without much forethought, and my camera was in the house, I didn't take any pictures of the turning process. So here's the finished product. I'm fairly pleased with how it turned out. It's about 3" high and just over 5" across. The bark left on gives it a neat touch. And again I only used the Tung oil on this one too.

As usual, comments and critiques are always welcome.
.
.

.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Bowl #5 ... bark on, and a big BONK !*
> 
> Yesterday, while I was waiting for the Tung oil to soak into the last bowl, I spotted a small log that a friend from church had given me. He said it was blackgum and suggested I try turning it while it was still green (freshly cut). So what the heck…. I screwed it to the faceplate and just sorta figured I'd see where it led me.
> 
> ...


Live edge is the thing today Joe, I don't think you could have missed on this one.

Have a great evening Joe, Todd


----------



## CarlBob (Jul 28, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Bowl #5 ... bark on, and a big BONK !*
> 
> Yesterday, while I was waiting for the Tung oil to soak into the last bowl, I spotted a small log that a friend from church had given me. He said it was blackgum and suggested I try turning it while it was still green (freshly cut). So what the heck…. I screwed it to the faceplate and just sorta figured I'd see where it led me.
> 
> ...


Your turning expertise is growing rapidly. BTW, green (wet) wood will sometimes warp and crack during it's drying process. I've only turned about 6 pieces of green wood and 4 have warped or cracked (or both). One was a large maple burl that I turned into a bowl-it didn't crack but it sure warped. I never bothered to put it back on the lathe because I like the shape after warping.

Too bad you're not living around "Carlsbadcavernwoodshop" anymore. I've been given 3 large pieces of Sweetgum 15-16" dia and 18" long which I would be glad to share with you. I've never worked with Sweetgum before but I hear that it is a great wood to turn.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Bowl #5 ... bark on, and a big BONK !*
> 
> Yesterday, while I was waiting for the Tung oil to soak into the last bowl, I spotted a small log that a friend from church had given me. He said it was blackgum and suggested I try turning it while it was still green (freshly cut). So what the heck…. I screwed it to the faceplate and just sorta figured I'd see where it led me.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
I hear you Carl, this one already is cracked. There' a very small hair-line crack on the rim, and there's one on the bottom that you can see in the last pic above. It's a line running from the center to about 10 o-clock. Not very deep, but definitely there.

And yeah, we really do miss it up there.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Bowl #5 ... bark on, and a big BONK !*
> 
> Yesterday, while I was waiting for the Tung oil to soak into the last bowl, I spotted a small log that a friend from church had given me. He said it was blackgum and suggested I try turning it while it was still green (freshly cut). So what the heck…. I screwed it to the faceplate and just sorta figured I'd see where it led me.
> 
> ...


Again, posting on an early one. But I gotta say what I'm thinking before I forget about it. It's a beautiful piece, Joe. That said, what I have to say is as follows:
1) Rule number 1 is Don't get blood on the wood.
2) Bark will fly - light touch and keep your tool skewed as close to vertical to prevent catching on the bark, especially if your intent is to keep the bark on. 2B) I have, on meny an occasion, glued busted off bark back in place to avoid a complete design re-do. (Most of what I turn is what I call *Live Wood.*)
3) Re; What Carl said. Live Wood is, by definition, Wet Wood. See my Peach Bowl. It got my shirt all wet. Same thing there. My intent was to finish turning it after it dried, but, I liked its design input so much that I decided there'e nothing wrong with an inch-thick wall on a big bowl. Speaking of Carl. This "Sweet Gum" of which you speak. Is it a Eucalyptus? I asked someone else here (I think he's in Australia) about what he referred to as Sweet Gum, and he said it's not Euc at all, but something else entirely. Now, you're in NM(?), so, now I'm bewildered.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Bowl #5 ... bark on, and a big BONK !*
> 
> Yesterday, while I was waiting for the Tung oil to soak into the last bowl, I spotted a small log that a friend from church had given me. He said it was blackgum and suggested I try turning it while it was still green (freshly cut). So what the heck…. I screwed it to the faceplate and just sorta figured I'd see where it led me.
> 
> ...


Mark, Luckily no blood got on the wood , 
I have also glued some bark back on with fairly good success.
And Carl is in Tennessee (not NM), used to be my next door neighbor.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... 'nother bowl... natural edge...green...wet... heavy*

I have several logs of black gum and oak that were given to me. They were only cut 2 or 3 weeks ago, so I put some old paint on the ends and stacked them outside the shop to dry. Sunday in church the guy that gave it to me suggested that I might like to try and turn a piece of that gum while it was still wet. He said " it'll turn WAY EASIER than that dry oak and maple boards you've been gluing together." So I figured why not? 
.








.
.

I cut off a piece of the gum about 12"long and then sawed it in half with the chainsaw. Big dummy me didn't take pictures of the project while I was working so here is the other half of the piece I cut. I propped it up with a piece of 2X4 so you can see how big it was when mounted on my lathe. It's just over 9" across the flat side and almost 12" long.
.








.








.








.









.
.
I had to trim the corners with the bandsaw just so it would clear the slide bars on the lathe. And it took me 3 or 4 times of repositioning the faceplate to get it anywhere NEAR to even being balanced. That sucker shook the whole building the first time I turned it on! Every time I turned the lathe either on or off I had to grab hold of the stand to keep it from shaking loose from the bolts holding it to the floor.

I gotta admit, it was pretty cool watching the shavings fly from the tools. And it was ( is ) SO WET that my shirt sleeve was wet from the shavings that accumulated on my arm as I turned. When I was done I had enough shavings to fill four 5-gallon buckets. There was no way to even try to use sandpaper, it's THAT wet.

Here's some shots of it before I put any oil on it. I even tried to get "Artsy" and took a few of it sitting in the pile of shavings that came off it. 
.








.








.








.








.








.








.
.
And here it is after it sucked up about a half-pint of mineral oil. Plus I've put 3 or 4 coats of Howard's Butcher Block Treatment on it and after sitting all night it STILL looks "dry" ( but it FEELS WET to touch it. )
.








.








.








.








.








.
.
I know that as wood dries the likelihood of it cracking is pretty good. So I guess I'll just put it on a shelf and see what happens in the next 10 or 12 months. MAYBE it'll be dry by then.

Thanks for looking, and as always, comments and critiques are welcomed.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl... natural edge...green...wet... heavy*
> 
> I have several logs of black gum and oak that were given to me. They were only cut 2 or 3 weeks ago, so I put some old paint on the ends and stacked them outside the shop to dry. Sunday in church the guy that gave it to me suggested that I might like to try and turn a piece of that gum while it was still wet. He said " it'll turn WAY EASIER than that dry oak and maple boards you've been gluing together." So I figured why not?
> .
> ...


Those wet/green logs give off those nice long shavings real easy, I like to leave mine extra thick so I
can round them off after they warp while drying. If you put the bowls in a paper back after you turn
them wet, they tend to dry out without too many cracks. Thank you for sharing. That is a real good
looking bowl you have there.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl... natural edge...green...wet... heavy*
> 
> I have several logs of black gum and oak that were given to me. They were only cut 2 or 3 weeks ago, so I put some old paint on the ends and stacked them outside the shop to dry. Sunday in church the guy that gave it to me suggested that I might like to try and turn a piece of that gum while it was still wet. He said " it'll turn WAY EASIER than that dry oak and maple boards you've been gluing together." So I figured why not?
> .
> ...


Now your cookin Joe. I bet you felt a big difference with this log compared to the dry wood. Nice work. Hope it doesn't crack or warp on you.
Those logs you have outside storing, cover them up or get them out of the sun. They may crack anyway but for sure they will crack when the sun beats on them.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl... natural edge...green...wet... heavy*
> 
> I have several logs of black gum and oak that were given to me. They were only cut 2 or 3 weeks ago, so I put some old paint on the ends and stacked them outside the shop to dry. Sunday in church the guy that gave it to me suggested that I might like to try and turn a piece of that gum while it was still wet. He said " it'll turn WAY EASIER than that dry oak and maple boards you've been gluing together." So I figured why not?
> .
> ...


Thanks Gus. Someone else also told me to use a paper bag and also fill the bowl with lathe shavings to absorb the moisture as it dries out.

DD , yes, I have a piece of tin that I put on top, I just took it off for the photo.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl... natural edge...green...wet... heavy*
> 
> I have several logs of black gum and oak that were given to me. They were only cut 2 or 3 weeks ago, so I put some old paint on the ends and stacked them outside the shop to dry. Sunday in church the guy that gave it to me suggested that I might like to try and turn a piece of that gum while it was still wet. He said " it'll turn WAY EASIER than that dry oak and maple boards you've been gluing together." So I figured why not?
> .
> ...


No! Don't put it on a shelf if you intend to re-mount it for finishing. Put it in a box or brown paper bag surrounded by those beautiful shavings. Let it sit in it's filth for a couple months. This slows the drying process and may prevent cracking. When you finish-turn it, oil it up like you do (Mineral Oil, Danish, what have you - I use Boiled Linseed Oil because it pops the figure without much change in the tone. I like to friction polish my turnings with spray on shellac (several coats - 6-10. You can always knock back the shine if you prefer - and top it with paste wax, which makes it so soft and pleasurable to the touch. Tung is a great thing that seals, somewhat, is flexible. And, it dries out and goes away. For the same reason, cracking can happen long after you finish a piece, if all you do is put Tung, or, really , any kind of oil on it. Shellac is our friend. For Tung to last, multiple coats are required over an extended period. 
About those wet shavings from the wet wood : Like a hot butter through knife, am I right?
Wet Wood turning is a whole study of turning is itself. It's risky due to the warp-crack issue (I'm trying to find just the right method - what I said about the box/bag/shavings technique isn't fool-proof.) There's a guy (can't recall who) actually keeps his preliminary turning in water and keeps them wet. I know. I don't get it either.
Again, I'm way early on here. Forgive if I tell you things you already know.
If you mount a half-buck like this with a screw chuck in the round side, turn the outside from the flat side, majing either a permanent foot or a tenon/plinth to be cut off when done, you'll get a live-edge bowl with bark around the rim. (I'm gonna be embarrassed if i get to #13 or #19, or some such and see that you figured that out on your own. Again, forgive me. I just like talking about it.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl... natural edge...green...wet... heavy*
> 
> I have several logs of black gum and oak that were given to me. They were only cut 2 or 3 weeks ago, so I put some old paint on the ends and stacked them outside the shop to dry. Sunday in church the guy that gave it to me suggested that I might like to try and turn a piece of that gum while it was still wet. He said " it'll turn WAY EASIER than that dry oak and maple boards you've been gluing together." So I figured why not?
> .
> ...


Nyssa sylvatica, commonly known as black tupelo, tupelo, or blackgum, is a medium-sized deciduous tree native to eastern North America from New England and southern Ontario south to central Florida and eastern Texas, as well as Mexico. There. I know what Black Gum is. Thanks to Wikipedia.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... next one.. Other half of that heavy, wet log.*

So I took the other half of that wet log I did last week and turned it too. 
.








.
.

This log was also 12" long and about 9" across the flat side. It's black gum. I got one side a bit thin and a chunk of bark came flying off. I didn't do any "action shots" while I was turning, so here's the bowl. 
.








.








.








.








.








.








.
.
These next two shots show how the grain lined up when it was still one piece. The little white specks are from the rag I've been using to slather on alternating coats of mineral oil and/or Howards Butcher Block oil.
.








.








.
.
.
And here's the two bowls side-by-side. I'm just gonna set these on a shelf and see how long it takes before the bark starts falling off, or if either one splits open. I'm sure it will, because this log was pretty fresh-cut and I didn't have the patience to wait a year till it dried out. 
.








.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... next one.. Other half of that heavy, wet log.*
> 
> So I took the other half of that wet log I did last week and turned it too.
> .
> ...


Respectfully Joe, I hope these don't split on you. They turned out nice. Only time will tell. Looking at the point you have then turned down to, you should have no problem with the bark falling off. Again, splitting and some warping, another story.
Have a happy New Year.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... next one.. Other half of that heavy, wet log.*
> 
> So I took the other half of that wet log I did last week and turned it too.
> .
> ...


A year, mebees, if it's an inch thick. This won't take anywhere near that long.
I have a small bowl that had a chunk come out like that, too. There are no mistakes. Only design opportunities. You get it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... next one.. Other half of that heavy, wet log.*
> 
> So I took the other half of that wet log I did last week and turned it too.
> .
> ...


Well it's been right at 7 months since I turned these and I only used butcher block treatment on them. No other kind of oil or any lacquer because when I turned them I "THOUGHT" they might be used for food.

I need to get another picture of these because after sitting in my shop for these months, they are now OVAL shaped ! The didn't split at all, but they sure did shrink in a weird way


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*Pecan bowl. Looks like a dog bowl *

This pecan is some that a co-worker gave me back in 2012. The slices are about 10" wide and just over 2" thick. So I cut a couple pieces and glued 'em up. Tried to match the grain hoping it will give an interesting look. 
.








.








.
.
As I was turning it, I took a pretty healthy chunk from the side at the top, so it ended up being wider at the bottom. 
.








.
.
I'm pleased with how it turned out, but this shape reminds me of a dog's water bowl. 
.









.
.
And yeah, it DOES have some beautiful coloring in it. I've already got some more of this pecan glued up, waiting to be turned.
.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Pecan bowl. Looks like a dog bowl *
> 
> This pecan is some that a co-worker gave me back in 2012. The slices are about 10" wide and just over 2" thick. So I cut a couple pieces and glued 'em up. Tried to match the grain hoping it will give an interesting look.
> .
> ...


That is a good job of matching the pieces up. In some of the pics it looks like one. The mixture light and dark wood is my favorite. Nice job.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *Pecan bowl. Looks like a dog bowl *
> 
> This pecan is some that a co-worker gave me back in 2012. The slices are about 10" wide and just over 2" thick. So I cut a couple pieces and glued 'em up. Tried to match the grain hoping it will give an interesting look.
> .
> ...


Absolutely beautiful, love the wood.


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *Pecan bowl. Looks like a dog bowl *
> 
> This pecan is some that a co-worker gave me back in 2012. The slices are about 10" wide and just over 2" thick. So I cut a couple pieces and glued 'em up. Tried to match the grain hoping it will give an interesting look.
> .
> ...


I 'll 3rd that, I love wood with grain and color character.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *Pecan bowl. Looks like a dog bowl *
> 
> This pecan is some that a co-worker gave me back in 2012. The slices are about 10" wide and just over 2" thick. So I cut a couple pieces and glued 'em up. Tried to match the grain hoping it will give an interesting look.
> .
> ...


Looks like a dogs bowl but such a nice dog bowl. lol


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*Just a couple of small bowls. *

The one on the left is maple. I "clocked" every other piece to have the grain running opposite on each slice. The bowl on the right is a piece of 4X4 I cut from an old fence post. It's kinda ugly but it gave me more practice (which is what I still need a LOT of)
.
.








.








.








.









.
.








.








.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a couple of small bowls. *
> 
> The one on the left is maple. I "clocked" every other piece to have the grain running opposite on each slice. The bowl on the right is a piece of 4X4 I cut from an old fence post. It's kinda ugly but it gave me more practice (which is what I still need a LOT of)
> .
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a couple of small bowls. *
> 
> The one on the left is maple. I "clocked" every other piece to have the grain running opposite on each slice. The bowl on the right is a piece of 4X4 I cut from an old fence post. It's kinda ugly but it gave me more practice (which is what I still need a LOT of)
> .
> ...


I like the grain in the fence post one better than the other. Your turnings are looking great.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a couple of small bowls. *
> 
> The one on the left is maple. I "clocked" every other piece to have the grain running opposite on each slice. The bowl on the right is a piece of 4X4 I cut from an old fence post. It's kinda ugly but it gave me more practice (which is what I still need a LOT of)
> .
> ...


Nice work Joe!


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a couple of small bowls. *
> 
> The one on the left is maple. I "clocked" every other piece to have the grain running opposite on each slice. The bowl on the right is a piece of 4X4 I cut from an old fence post. It's kinda ugly but it gave me more practice (which is what I still need a LOT of)
> .
> ...


Joe,
It looks like your turning is coming along nicely.
Keep up the good work.

By the way my sizing gauge works better than I even imagined. I love it, one tool is much easier to master than using 2 tools at the same time.

Have a great and blessed evening, Todd


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a couple of small bowls. *
> 
> The one on the left is maple. I "clocked" every other piece to have the grain running opposite on each slice. The bowl on the right is a piece of 4X4 I cut from an old fence post. It's kinda ugly but it gave me more practice (which is what I still need a LOT of)
> .
> ...


Thanks guys. I'm really enjoying this new experience.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a couple of small bowls. *
> 
> The one on the left is maple. I "clocked" every other piece to have the grain running opposite on each slice. The bowl on the right is a piece of 4X4 I cut from an old fence post. It's kinda ugly but it gave me more practice (which is what I still need a LOT of)
> .
> ...


What specific Maple is it, Joe? Hard Maple? Rock Maple? Soft Maple? Do you know? It sure does have a striking difference layer by layer. It's an unusual thing you do with it. And wonderful.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a couple of small bowls. *
> 
> The one on the left is maple. I "clocked" every other piece to have the grain running opposite on each slice. The bowl on the right is a piece of 4X4 I cut from an old fence post. It's kinda ugly but it gave me more practice (which is what I still need a LOT of)
> .
> ...


Truth be told Mark, I have no idea which kind of maple it is. It's not very soft like pine but it's not so hard that it binds up the saw or anything. I'm not really sure how to tell the difference.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Maple , walnut, & oak. *

Made this one for a good friend who turned 70 last weekend. Geeze, we ARE getting old, aren't we 
.
Stacked up and glued a few pieces of wood, 
.








.








.
.
Cut the blocks into a "sorta round" shape and super-glued a small piece of 2X4 to it for a turning base. I usually dont have any idea what will come from the block once I start turning. I just start cutting and see what "feels right". 
.








.
.
Here's what it looks like with 3 coats of Danish oil. 
.








.
.
And here's the finished bowl with 2 coats of lacquer sprayed on it.
.








.








.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Maple , walnut, & oak. *
> 
> Made this one for a good friend who turned 70 last weekend. Geeze, we ARE getting old, aren't we
> .
> ...


Oh my! Absolutely beautiful. One of these days I might try my hand a t turning. Nice job Joe.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Maple , walnut, & oak. *
> 
> Made this one for a good friend who turned 70 last weekend. Geeze, we ARE getting old, aren't we
> .
> ...


That's a really nice one Joe. When I turn 70,I'll expect one in the mail.
Beautiful finish.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Maple , walnut, & oak. *
> 
> Made this one for a good friend who turned 70 last weekend. Geeze, we ARE getting old, aren't we
> .
> ...


There it is. Sprayed on lacquer. Sprayed on shellac. Same thing, only different. Did you friction polish it as you went? 
This piece, Joe, is a thing to write home about.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Maple , walnut, & oak. *
> 
> Made this one for a good friend who turned 70 last weekend. Geeze, we ARE getting old, aren't we
> .
> ...


Yes Mark, I like to apply the oil while it's spinning on the lathe. By holding the rag against the piece pretty hard it heats up just a bit and I think it helps the oil soak in a bit better.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Pecan & maple. I REALLY like how this one came out*

Back in 10aSEE (April of 2012) a co-worker gave me a log of pecan that had fallen in his yard. He tried to slice it up with a chain saw and got discouraged so he asked if I wanted it. Well, heck yeah! So I found a local sawmill up there and he sliced it up for me. 
.








.
.
Hard to tell in the picture, but that big saw blade up there is almost 7 feet tall. 
.









.
.
And here's what I ended up with.
.








.
.
So now it's been almost 3 years, time to see what I've been holding on to. 
.
.
Didn't take any pix of the "work in process". You guys pretty much know the routine. So here's a few shots of the finished bowl. 
.








.








.








.








.








.








.
.
And I even took one of those "Artsy - Fartsy" shot with it sitting in the shavings!
.








.
.
I'm really LIKING this lathe turning stuff. And as usual, comments and critiques are welcomed. 
.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pecan & maple. I REALLY like how this one came out*
> 
> Back in 10aSEE (April of 2012) a co-worker gave me a log of pecan that had fallen in his yard. He tried to slice it up with a chain saw and got discouraged so he asked if I wanted it. Well, heck yeah! So I found a local sawmill up there and he sliced it up for me.
> .
> ...


Very nice. The spalting is beautiful.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pecan & maple. I REALLY like how this one came out*
> 
> Back in 10aSEE (April of 2012) a co-worker gave me a log of pecan that had fallen in his yard. He tried to slice it up with a chain saw and got discouraged so he asked if I wanted it. Well, heck yeah! So I found a local sawmill up there and he sliced it up for me.
> .
> ...


I really like how the spalting shows up. . I have more of this and will be turning some more bowls from it too.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pecan & maple. I REALLY like how this one came out*
> 
> Back in 10aSEE (April of 2012) a co-worker gave me a log of pecan that had fallen in his yard. He tried to slice it up with a chain saw and got discouraged so he asked if I wanted it. Well, heck yeah! So I found a local sawmill up there and he sliced it up for me.
> .
> ...


Great looking piece especially the wood.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pecan & maple. I REALLY like how this one came out*
> 
> Back in 10aSEE (April of 2012) a co-worker gave me a log of pecan that had fallen in his yard. He tried to slice it up with a chain saw and got discouraged so he asked if I wanted it. Well, heck yeah! So I found a local sawmill up there and he sliced it up for me.
> .
> ...


Turned out really nice, good job and a great finish.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pecan & maple. I REALLY like how this one came out*
> 
> Back in 10aSEE (April of 2012) a co-worker gave me a log of pecan that had fallen in his yard. He tried to slice it up with a chain saw and got discouraged so he asked if I wanted it. Well, heck yeah! So I found a local sawmill up there and he sliced it up for me.
> .
> ...


Keeping that around for 3 years was well worth it. The spalting alone makes it a beauty. This style would look cool with a lid.
Nice work Joe.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pecan & maple. I REALLY like how this one came out*
> 
> Back in 10aSEE (April of 2012) a co-worker gave me a log of pecan that had fallen in his yard. He tried to slice it up with a chain saw and got discouraged so he asked if I wanted it. Well, heck yeah! So I found a local sawmill up there and he sliced it up for me.
> .
> ...


WowZa Joe! Very snazzy


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pecan & maple. I REALLY like how this one came out*
> 
> Back in 10aSEE (April of 2012) a co-worker gave me a log of pecan that had fallen in his yard. He tried to slice it up with a chain saw and got discouraged so he asked if I wanted it. Well, heck yeah! So I found a local sawmill up there and he sliced it up for me.
> .
> ...


(I'm going through, one at a time now. I can't talk myself into skipping along.)
This piece, Joe, is fantastic. You layered it with Maple, didn't you?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pecan & maple. I REALLY like how this one came out*
> 
> Back in 10aSEE (April of 2012) a co-worker gave me a log of pecan that had fallen in his yard. He tried to slice it up with a chain saw and got discouraged so he asked if I wanted it. Well, heck yeah! So I found a local sawmill up there and he sliced it up for me.
> .
> ...


Thanks guys. Yes that's maple I use in the layers.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... from 2 X 12 floor joist to bowl. Who knew?*

Who ever dreamed that a 2 X 12 pressure treated floor joist could look so nice? . Interesting how the grain lined up on one end, but not the other. I know a lot of folks say turning pine is a pain, but this was just another little something so I could get more practice. It actually wasn't that bad to turn. And it was plenty dry so it shouldn't crack or split. (fingers crossed) The finished bowl is right at 10" across the top.
.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... from 2 X 12 floor joist to bowl. Who knew?*
> 
> Who ever dreamed that a 2 X 12 pressure treated floor joist could look so nice? . Interesting how the grain lined up on one end, but not the other. I know a lot of folks say turning pine is a pain, but this was just another little something so I could get more practice. It actually wasn't that bad to turn. And it was plenty dry so it shouldn't crack or split. (fingers crossed) The finished bowl is right at 10" across the top.
> .
> ...


Great looking bowl, but did I read correctly that it was pressure treated lumber? Makes me worried what that bowl would be used for.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... from 2 X 12 floor joist to bowl. Who knew?*
> 
> Who ever dreamed that a 2 X 12 pressure treated floor joist could look so nice? . Interesting how the grain lined up on one end, but not the other. I know a lot of folks say turning pine is a pain, but this was just another little something so I could get more practice. It actually wasn't that bad to turn. And it was plenty dry so it shouldn't crack or split. (fingers crossed) The finished bowl is right at 10" across the top.
> .
> ...


Not for food. It'll be something to put keys, or loose change in.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... from 2 X 12 floor joist to bowl. Who knew?*
> 
> Who ever dreamed that a 2 X 12 pressure treated floor joist could look so nice? . Interesting how the grain lined up on one end, but not the other. I know a lot of folks say turning pine is a pain, but this was just another little something so I could get more practice. It actually wasn't that bad to turn. And it was plenty dry so it shouldn't crack or split. (fingers crossed) The finished bowl is right at 10" across the top.
> .
> ...


It does have a cool design.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

JoeinGa said:


> *... from 2 X 12 floor joist to bowl. Who knew?*
> 
> Who ever dreamed that a 2 X 12 pressure treated floor joist could look so nice? . Interesting how the grain lined up on one end, but not the other. I know a lot of folks say turning pine is a pain, but this was just another little something so I could get more practice. It actually wasn't that bad to turn. And it was plenty dry so it shouldn't crack or split. (fingers crossed) The finished bowl is right at 10" across the top.
> .
> ...


looks real good


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

JoeinGa said:


> *... from 2 X 12 floor joist to bowl. Who knew?*
> 
> Who ever dreamed that a 2 X 12 pressure treated floor joist could look so nice? . Interesting how the grain lined up on one end, but not the other. I know a lot of folks say turning pine is a pain, but this was just another little something so I could get more practice. It actually wasn't that bad to turn. And it was plenty dry so it shouldn't crack or split. (fingers crossed) The finished bowl is right at 10" across the top.
> .
> ...


Wow! The grain really pops on that one. Like you said, who knew that something this nice could be made from an ol' floor joist? Nice work.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... from 2 X 12 floor joist to bowl. Who knew?*
> 
> Who ever dreamed that a 2 X 12 pressure treated floor joist could look so nice? . Interesting how the grain lined up on one end, but not the other. I know a lot of folks say turning pine is a pain, but this was just another little something so I could get more practice. It actually wasn't that bad to turn. And it was plenty dry so it shouldn't crack or split. (fingers crossed) The finished bowl is right at 10" across the top.
> .
> ...


Thanks guys ! I was also surprised at how nice it turned out.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... from 2 X 12 floor joist to bowl. Who knew?*
> 
> Who ever dreamed that a 2 X 12 pressure treated floor joist could look so nice? . Interesting how the grain lined up on one end, but not the other. I know a lot of folks say turning pine is a pain, but this was just another little something so I could get more practice. It actually wasn't that bad to turn. And it was plenty dry so it shouldn't crack or split. (fingers crossed) The finished bowl is right at 10" across the top.
> .
> ...


Even Pine knows how to be pretty.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... small P.T. pine bowl. Got any spare change?*

Here's another (smaller) piece of pressure treated pine, sitting on a maple base. Just getting more practice in. Finished with Danish oil topped with 2 coats of spray lacquer. The wood was plenty dry, it's been lying in my shop for over a year. Started out life as a 2 X 12 floor joist, but now it's a bowl. It's just over 5" across the top. 
.
.








.








.








.








.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... small P.T. pine bowl. Got any spare change?*
> 
> Here's another (smaller) piece of pressure treated pine, sitting on a maple base. Just getting more practice in. Finished with Danish oil topped with 2 coats of spray lacquer. The wood was plenty dry, it's been lying in my shop for over a year. Started out life as a 2 X 12 floor joist, but now it's a bowl. It's just over 5" across the top.
> .
> ...


I have to say it has a nice pattern in it. Just not sure if it should be turned. The colors in it show up great.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Couple more bowls.... practice, practice, practice. *

You all know the drill… Here's the pix.

Here's the first one.
.








.








.








.








.








.
.
.
.
And now the 2nd one.
.








.








.








.








.
.
And I dont know about you guys, but I just love that "WOW" factor when you first wipe the oil on a dry piece of sanded wood and the grain just POPS !
.








.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Couple more bowls.... practice, practice, practice. *
> 
> You all know the drill… Here's the pix.
> 
> ...


Wow, Joe…you are definitely getting this bowl turning thing down. Those look great!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Couple more bowls.... practice, practice, practice. *
> 
> You all know the drill… Here's the pix.
> 
> ...


"And I dont know about you guys, but I just love that "WOW" factor when you first wipe the oil on a dry piece of sanded wood and the grain just POPS !" 
It's magic, Joe. If you'll try BLO sometime, you'll find that the Walnut will darken less, and you may be as amazed by the pooping figure in it as in the Maple. Danish is very nice, but, in my opinion, it just obscures darker woods too much. That's why God gave us BLO.
(Again, my apologies to Future Mark, for speaking out of turn.)


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Couple more bowls.... practice, practice, practice. *
> 
> You all know the drill… Here's the pix.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark. I actually have some BLO but that stuff is pretty darn THICK coming out if the can. Took forever to soak into some bowls I tried it on. So I've been diluting it with a little teak oil and some mineral spirits.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *

A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it. 
First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
So I re-mounted the piece with paper using Titebond II. Well. waddya know. It works! 
.








.
.
Just a few easy taps on the chisel and it came right off. Sanded off without much effort using 100grit on the ROS,
.








.
.
Oh yeah, and here the bowl that I did it with. The guy that gave me this wood said it was "Tupelo Gum" 
This bowl is about 7" across the top and maybe 8" at the base
.








.








.








.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


Good lookin' bowl there Joe … Isn't that "Tupelo Gum" one of the Eucalyptus variety ?


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


Good lookin' bowl there Joe … Isn't that "Tupelo Gum" one of the Eucalyptus variety ?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


I see your on to new trials with the lathe. Nice work on the bowl. I always wanted to try super glue on the block since it would dry faster. Glad it fell off on you and not me. Haha. Just kidding. Now I know that doesn't work.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


Grumpy, I'm not too sure if it is. I'll ask him next time I see him.

Dave, With the superglue, I just put a "ring" around the edge of the mounting block. Didn't take too much for it to come off. When I re-mounted using the Titebond II I put a thin layer on the whole thing. 
My friend at church swears by the superglue. I'll have to ask him how much he uses.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


Almost forgot, this bowl only has 3 coats of Danish oil on it. I'm going to spray a few coats of lacquer on it today.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


Great bowl. The paper trick works well, but you can also just glue the mounting block onto the workpiece and then reverse the bowl and turn it off when finished. Many use superglue around the circumference of the block because it is strong enough and drys in just a couple of minutes.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


Thanks for that tip Mike


----------



## ganchik (Jan 30, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


Good afternoon. Glue has to dry at a temperature + 20C. I see that it white. It isn't normal. Either not joiner's or low temperature.


----------



## ganchik (Jan 30, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


It is heavy to me to explain, I badly know English.
1. Why to glue?? Drill an opening in preparation and fix on the boss's cams. You draw in a cone and to sharpen from above and a little bit in a nutria (the cone how many allows). You clean a cone and you finish processing inside.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


ganchik,,, that white you see is a piece of white notebook paper I used between the mating surfaces of the wood. It was plenty dry, I had let it set overnight before turning the bowl.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


I see a lot of hot glue being used in glue-chuck mounting. I think I've done it once. Not with paper, though. (Brown bag paper, as I understand it allows a better bond because of its absorbency.) If you're gonna do what Stefang said, no paper's necessary.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


I'm a little more than half way through this now. I'll return to it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... faceplate mount using notebook paper. Who knew? *
> 
> A few weeks back I asked about this method of using paper to put on the mounting block for turning on the lathe. Got a bunch of good answers. (Thanks!) And yesterday I finally got around to trying it.
> First I tried using superglue …. the block popped off after just a few minutes of turning. I dunno, perhaps I didn't use enough glue?
> ...


I've about given up on the paper between the glue mounts. Every time I try it, sometime during the turning the paper bond fails and piece flies off the lathe. I'm gonna stick with just gluing the mounting block to the work piece and use a chisel to separate them when done.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... 'nother bowl, a pecan "platter"*

Started out with a slab of pecan. About 11" X 9" X 1.75"thick. Thought I might try for some sort of "dish" instead of a bowl this time. 
.
.








.








.
.
It's got some cracks and voids on the sides that I know I'll have to deal with later.
.








.
.
As I started turning, I realize that if I keep turning till it's round, this is gonna wind up pretty small, so I figured if I left 2 of the sides "flat" it might be sorta rectangle shaped when finished. 
.








.
.
Yeah, another shot of the cracks in the ends…
.








.
.
My friend at church who turns swears by Superglue, (as well as some of you here also use it) so I figured "Why not?" I put several layers in, allowing an hour for drying between applications, because I was putting it in pretty thick as it seeped down into those voids.
.








.
After the fact I thought I should have used some sawdust when I was filling in with the Superglue, because when done you can see it didn't fill the cracks flush. But it looks ok with the over-all "rustic" look of the finished project. 
.








.








.
.
All in all, I'm pleased with the look of this one. The pecan has some really nice color contrasts in it. Lets see, 2 coats of Danish oil and 3 coats of spray Lacquer from a rattle can finish it off.
.








.








.








.








.
.
.
Thanks for looking and as usual, comments, complaints, and critiques are welcome.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl, a pecan "platter"*
> 
> Started out with a slab of pecan. About 11" X 9" X 1.75"thick. Thought I might try for some sort of "dish" instead of a bowl this time.
> .
> ...


Well I think thats' just absolutelu beautiful! Great job and great save on those cracks.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl, a pecan "platter"*
> 
> Started out with a slab of pecan. About 11" X 9" X 1.75"thick. Thought I might try for some sort of "dish" instead of a bowl this time.
> .
> ...


You did that piece of Pecan some justice. This has been on my list for awhile to do a turning like this. Yours is really good, hope mine turns out that cool.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl, a pecan "platter"*
> 
> Started out with a slab of pecan. About 11" X 9" X 1.75"thick. Thought I might try for some sort of "dish" instead of a bowl this time.
> .
> ...


thanks guys. I know I still have a long way to go to get as good as some of the stuff I see being turned here…. 
Just gotta keep at it, and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl, a pecan "platter"*
> 
> Started out with a slab of pecan. About 11" X 9" X 1.75"thick. Thought I might try for some sort of "dish" instead of a bowl this time.
> .
> ...


As always, Joe, another really nice project. I do believe you are becoming quite the master bowl turner!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl, a pecan "platter"*
> 
> Started out with a slab of pecan. About 11" X 9" X 1.75"thick. Thought I might try for some sort of "dish" instead of a bowl this time.
> .
> ...


In case you haven't tried this by now, Joe. Five-Minute Epoxy pressed in and over a sizable crack, a piece of tape over it, a thumb to moosh it in, a few minutes to set,and you have a really stable thing in less than an hour. Epoxy, as I understand it, neither shrinks nor expands. The tape also serves to keep it from dribbling out when you roll it over to work on the other side. Added benefit is that you're left with a translucent crack. And if translucent doesn't ring your bell, there's an LJ who colors and adds stuff to the epoxy. Wait here a minute. I'll go get the name for you…........................................Tyskkvinna. See *One Log, Two Projects*.
I know from one of your earlier projects that you're not averse to building up material to fill an open space (that was pretty amazing), but, CA glue? Epoxy fills so much more space, has a longer open time (five minutes is a really long time , compared to CA's few seconds, and, you can manipulate it as it flows into the crack, whereas CA goes where it wants without much concern for what you think about it.
I know. I'm gonna get two of three projects farther along and find you doing it. If so, nevermind.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl, a pecan "platter"*
> 
> Started out with a slab of pecan. About 11" X 9" X 1.75"thick. Thought I might try for some sort of "dish" instead of a bowl this time.
> .
> ...





















You see, I was able to go pretty thin on this because I knew the epoxy would keep it from blowing apart. I really wish I had figured this out prior to my Rose Fist. I really could have gone to town on it. As it happened, it could do no more than bore a hole - hollowing was out of the question. 
Enough about that. On to #18.
Joe, I really don't intend to have something to say on every one of them. I hope I don't. I'm just so excited for you that I want, somehow, to be a part of your journey.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... 'nother bowl, a pecan "platter"*
> 
> Started out with a slab of pecan. About 11" X 9" X 1.75"thick. Thought I might try for some sort of "dish" instead of a bowl this time.
> .
> ...


Joe, I really don't intend to have something to say on every one of them. I hope I don't. I'm just so excited for you that I want, somehow, to be a part of your journey.

-Mark

Thanks for the kind comments Mark !


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... More pecan. A bowl this time.*

Glued 2 small slabs of pecan together, one piece has a pretty nasty crack in it. I'm gonna try using a mix of superglue and sawdust to fix this one.
.








.
.
Once I had the basic shape coming along, I tried mixing superglue and sawdust together BEFORE putting it in the crack. BZZZZZZZ!! Wrong answer. It sets up too fast to be able to work with it. Figured out the trick is to put DRY sawdust in the crack , then drizzle the glue into it, and repeat this process several times to build it up. (Almost glued my fingers together… so I wont do THAT again 
.








.








.
.
Here's some shots of the finished bowl. It's about 7" across and almost 2" tall. 
.








.








.








.








.
.
You can see in these 2 pix that the glue/sawdust mix sanded out pretty well. 
.









.








.
.
Usual disclaimer at the bottom… Comments, Complaints, and Critiques welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More pecan. A bowl this time.*
> 
> Glued 2 small slabs of pecan together, one piece has a pretty nasty crack in it. I'm gonna try using a mix of superglue and sawdust to fix this one.
> .
> ...


Beautiful save on that wood!!! Wow. Great job on the turning as well.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More pecan. A bowl this time.*
> 
> Glued 2 small slabs of pecan together, one piece has a pretty nasty crack in it. I'm gonna try using a mix of superglue and sawdust to fix this one.
> .
> ...


Joe, you are picking things up pretty fast. Yep, most of us have been there. Stuck fingers. I usually add some glue first, sawdust, and little more glue. I use a plastic credit card type thingy for a spreader and force it in. You will find what's best for you. It is a nice save and turned out fine. 
I would add that your finishes always look great. Took me some time to get there.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More pecan. A bowl this time.*
> 
> Glued 2 small slabs of pecan together, one piece has a pretty nasty crack in it. I'm gonna try using a mix of superglue and sawdust to fix this one.
> .
> ...


Thanks gents. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More pecan. A bowl this time.*
> 
> Glued 2 small slabs of pecan together, one piece has a pretty nasty crack in it. I'm gonna try using a mix of superglue and sawdust to fix this one.
> .
> ...


Hey Joe, 
You seem like you might have used to much super glue when starting to turn bowls and really stuck to it.
Seriously I was wondering why you did not fix that small chip out on the top edge with super glue and sawdust.
Seriously, I am not sure if I can be. Glad to see you enjoying the lathe, and turning out some nice looking pieces.
Have a blessed day Joe, Todd


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More pecan. A bowl this time.*
> 
> Glued 2 small slabs of pecan together, one piece has a pretty nasty crack in it. I'm gonna try using a mix of superglue and sawdust to fix this one.
> .
> ...


On* Bowl 71727* I had a deep crack that I addressed before hollowing by sqooshing, oozing epoxy to completely fill it. After I finished the turning, that voice started up.

*You **really want that to look like an epoxy-filled crack?*

No.

*Well then. Take your carving knife and cut some out. Cut around it. Make it look like you meant to do that. Then, fill the shallow fissure with a darker wood dust and CA.*

Know it all.

I usually do what the voices in my head tell me to do.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... bowl (or chalice?) more pecan & maple*

More bowls, more practice. Here's another with pecan over maple. This one is 7" tall and 6" wide at the top. These first 3 pix are with just 2 coats of Danish oil.
.








.








.








.
.
And these 3 shots are after 3 coats of spray lacquer was put on. 
.








.








.








.
.
Did you notice that big flat side on the rim? That happened when my tool caught a crack and sent a big chunk flying. At first I was tempted to throw it against the wall, but thought I'd try to see if I could save it in some way. Didn't turn out too bad. 
.








.








.









.
.
As usual, thanks for looking. Comments, critiques and complaints always welcomed


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... bowl (or chalice?) more pecan & maple*
> 
> More bowls, more practice. Here's another with pecan over maple. This one is 7" tall and 6" wide at the top. These first 3 pix are with just 2 coats of Danish oil.
> .
> ...


Well that's just beautiful work Joe. You keep surprising me with the quality of your turning.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... bowl (or chalice?) more pecan & maple*
> 
> More bowls, more practice. Here's another with pecan over maple. This one is 7" tall and 6" wide at the top. These first 3 pix are with just 2 coats of Danish oil.
> .
> ...


Thanks Jerry , you know what they say "Practice makes perfect"

And I still need TONS of practice! LOL


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... bowl (or chalice?) more pecan & maple*
> 
> More bowls, more practice. Here's another with pecan over maple. This one is 7" tall and 6" wide at the top. These first 3 pix are with just 2 coats of Danish oil.
> .
> ...


At first I thought that flat spot was for getting it closer to the wall for storage. I have it's matching brother if your interested. Seriously, it's an original and gives off a lot of character. That Pecan sure has nice color and grain.
Great finish.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... bowl (or chalice?) more pecan & maple*
> 
> More bowls, more practice. Here's another with pecan over maple. This one is 7" tall and 6" wide at the top. These first 3 pix are with just 2 coats of Danish oil.
> .
> ...


That's funny Dave. 
And yeah I really like what's coming out of that pecan. Wish I had more but I only have 1 or 2 slabs left. So soon it'll be gone.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... bowl (or chalice?) more pecan & maple*
> 
> More bowls, more practice. Here's another with pecan over maple. This one is 7" tall and 6" wide at the top. These first 3 pix are with just 2 coats of Danish oil.
> .
> ...


That's real nice, Joe. That's all I have to say about that.
Except for this: When you run out of of the Pecan, I'm sure you'll find some equally exciting domestic exotic that some hillbilly thinks is firewood.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *

Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors. 
.








.








.
.
Had in my mind to turn a vase, wide at the top and narrow at the bottom. But the more I turned, fighting my way thru some pretty nasty catches with the tool, it soon became clear that this was NOT gonna be a vase. 
.








.
.
Because of a few cracks in the maple that I didn't see when gluing up the blanks, I had to take a lot from the lower-middle section, so it started looking more like a big cup than a vase.
.








.
.
Once I had the shape of the outside I decided to go ahead and sand it to see what it was going to look like. Dont'cha just LOVE IT when that Danish oil first hits and the colors just POP out at you?
.








.
.
Got the inside turned and sanded, then wiped Danish oil in there too. 
.








.
.
And here's the finished project with 3 coats of rattle-can lacquer on it. This one is 7" tall and 4.5" across the top. 
.








.








.
.
Took me a minute to figure out what that white line at the bottom right side is. It's NOT a crack. It's a reflection from the string of LED lights under my kitchen cabinets and with them turned off the pictures are too dark. 
.








.








.
.
Again, thanks for looking. Comments, critiques, and complaints welcomed. 
.
.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


Wow that is really beautiful.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## edwino (Nov 28, 2014)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


Looks great. Good job. I think maybe the same thing happened to God. He started to make a man and ended up with a monkey. Sorry cant give you a verse for that one.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


Thanks guys… That's FUNNY, Ed!


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


you are sure getting good at this turning stuff joe
better save some firewood though
it's still snowing out west here

you do have a good eye for form
your works are smooth and flowing


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


Thank you Dale and David


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


Wow, that's a beaut. The colors in this one stands out. Job accomplished.
I don't know why but I'm getting an erg for a milkshake.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


Very nice!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


Thanks Dave and Ed.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


That came out great Joe and the finish is very nice too.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... was gonna turn a vase, ended up with a cup! *
> 
> Glued up layers of maple and cedar. Figured the red/white would make a nice contrast in the colors.
> .
> ...


That's super, Joe. And the glass in the bottom has wrinkled my little brain.
Many's the vase that became a mug that became a cup. Or, the wine glass that became a martini glass.










I cut it twice and it's still too short.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... wife's birthday present. Light-n-Dark*

Bonnie has always liked the contrast between the light colored woods and the dark colors. So I decided to make something for her birthday (which is today). I started out with a somewhat tall piece but somewhere along the way it just didn't look "right". If I had kept with the original plan, it would have looked something along the lines of this…
.








.








.
.
But long before it got to the finishing stage I decided to go in another direction. If you look closely, you can see it actually turned out to be two small bowls which I have stacked back together for those 2 pictures above. 
.








.








.
.
And I'm glad I did. I think it looks much nicer as 2 pieces. 
.








.








.








.








.
.
It just so happens that the lower half will nest perfectly inside the upper half and I must say it looks rather interesting this way.
.








.
.
All in all, I'm pleased with the results. She had no idea I was making this for her. She only expected the usual card and we'd go to dinner in the next few days. And most importantly SHE is happy with her gift.
.
They're both just under 4" tall. The larger one is 6" across the top and the smaller one is 5" across the top. Finished with Danish oil, topped by 3 coats of rattle-can spray lacquer.
.
Finally, here's a kind of "artsy" shot 
.
.








.
.
Usual disclaimer goes here. Comments, critiques, etc, etc


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... wife's birthday present. Light-n-Dark*
> 
> Bonnie has always liked the contrast between the light colored woods and the dark colors. So I decided to make something for her birthday (which is today). I started out with a somewhat tall piece but somewhere along the way it just didn't look "right". If I had kept with the original plan, it would have looked something along the lines of this…
> .
> ...


Good decision making it two and they turned out nice .
I am sure Bonnie is very pleased with this nice gift all handmade and with some thought .

Klaus


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... wife's birthday present. Light-n-Dark*
> 
> Bonnie has always liked the contrast between the light colored woods and the dark colors. So I decided to make something for her birthday (which is today). I started out with a somewhat tall piece but somewhere along the way it just didn't look "right". If I had kept with the original plan, it would have looked something along the lines of this…
> .
> ...


They do look good. The one inside each other is really a cool picture. This way you can both share a bowl of ice cream at the same time. If Bonnie like it that much, tell her you can make her a lot more great things with some more new tools. Worth a try Joe. ha ha


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... wife's birthday present. Light-n-Dark*
> 
> Bonnie has always liked the contrast between the light colored woods and the dark colors. So I decided to make something for her birthday (which is today). I started out with a somewhat tall piece but somewhere along the way it just didn't look "right". If I had kept with the original plan, it would have looked something along the lines of this…
> .
> ...


If I remember correctly Bonnie has spent a little time in the shop herself, so she knows what went into
this project and can really appreciate it. Thank you for sharing Joe and I hope the two of you really enjoy
that night our. The bowls really do look good.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... wife's birthday present. Light-n-Dark*
> 
> Bonnie has always liked the contrast between the light colored woods and the dark colors. So I decided to make something for her birthday (which is today). I started out with a somewhat tall piece but somewhere along the way it just didn't look "right". If I had kept with the original plan, it would have looked something along the lines of this…
> .
> ...


Thanks guys. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... wife's birthday present. Light-n-Dark*
> 
> Bonnie has always liked the contrast between the light colored woods and the dark colors. So I decided to make something for her birthday (which is today). I started out with a somewhat tall piece but somewhere along the way it just didn't look "right". If I had kept with the original plan, it would have looked something along the lines of this…
> .
> ...


So pretty.
I have a Bonnie, too. She's the girl with the hairy chest
.









Clyde's her brother. They live down the street and they adore me. (Dogs have very low standards.)


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... wife's birthday present. Light-n-Dark*
> 
> Bonnie has always liked the contrast between the light colored woods and the dark colors. So I decided to make something for her birthday (which is today). I started out with a somewhat tall piece but somewhere along the way it just didn't look "right". If I had kept with the original plan, it would have looked something along the lines of this…
> .
> ...


That's funny Mark !


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*

This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.

This piece was a "half of a log" that I sanded a flat spot on the bark side and mounted it on the lathe. When I started to turn it, I noticed it was off center by a bit. So only one side has any bark left on it. 
These first 3 shots were taken in my shop. The rest were taken in the kitchen with better lighting. 
.
.








.








.








.
.
And this is the difference that better lighting can make in taking pictures.

.








.








.








.








.
.
Those large gouges in this side is where the chainsaw "bounced" against the log when the tree was being cut up into chunks. And because the blank was off center when I turned it I couldn't take those marks out. If I did, I would have cut into that side of the bowl. 
.








.
.
Thanks for looking. Usual disclaimer about comments and critiques, yada, yada, yada.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*
> 
> This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, the finish on this is 2 coats of Danish oil, followed by 3 coats of rattle-can lacquer.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*
> 
> This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.
> 
> ...


Joe your turnings have that beautiful rustic quality to them. They are really nice. Thanks for sharing the finish info, I was wondering how you got things so shiny. I'm like a crow, shiny things peak my interest.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*
> 
> This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.
> 
> ...


Wow, looks great


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*
> 
> This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!
.








.









.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*
> 
> This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.
> 
> ...


IMHO the bark on a single side looks great and the chain saw marks add a "story" to the project. Watching Antiques Roadshow on TV, it seems like the appraisers like these extra stories.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*
> 
> This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.
> 
> ...


So Jesse, what you're saying is that in 200 years or so my bowl MIGHT be worth something?? LOL


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*
> 
> This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.
> 
> ...


You are making very fast progress with your turning. Your statement reminds me that is how I advertise my wooden knives by telling folks that they will be very valuable when I,m dead. Keep showing your turning as we enjoy looking.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*
> 
> This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.
> 
> ...


I like the rough look. I believe sweet gum were some of my first bowls. Good work Joe. Nice wood and nice to work with.


----------



## Boatdude (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*
> 
> This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Joe. I have recently started turning some Black Gum I will post pics on my blog.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Tupelo gum w/ natural edge. This stuff was nice to turn.*
> 
> This is a piece of the Tupelo gum which was given to me by a friend at church. I asked him if there was another name for this wood and he said some folks call it black gum. The tree doesn't put off those little burr cones like sweet gum, but it's in the same family.
> 
> ...


Shiny. I likee.
Or, This piece of OOAK Arte has been valued at $92,000. You can have it for $75, today. Shipped to your door.
Who appraises my work? Bonnie's Mommy. Bonnie, the girl with the hairy armpits - not Mrs. Joe.

...very valuable when I,m dead.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *

After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
.
.








.
.
While waiting for the cutters to come in I started doing the rough shaping on my 12" disc sander, using 120 grit paper. 
.








.








.
.
According to an Internet search I did, the 2024 aluminum is about the strongest of the most common choices in bar-stock. So making sure to not overheat it as I grounded the shape, I kept the water bath nearby, and used it often.
.








.
.
After getting the basic shape and size pretty close, I wet-sanded it by hand with 320 grit paper. Then the next step was on to my polishing wheel with some jeweler's rouge. 
.








.








.
.
After a bit of finish polishing by hand (Using some excellent metal polish I have left over from the motorcycle) this stuff polishes out like chrome. 
.








.
.
Once the cutters arrived I used hand files to cut the seat, then tapped the 10/24 threaded hole.
.








.
.
Here's the basic progression from rough stock to polished tool.
.








.
.
Rather than make a wood handle I decided to use some athletic wrap that I found at Wally World. This is the same stuff I used to put grips on the smooth handles of my Jorgy clamps. I wrapped 4 layers of the tape on and it's quite comfortable to hold. 
.








.









.
.
For my first "trial run" I mounted a 3" chunk of pecan on a faceplate and gave it a whirl. This thing cuts like a razor! If I did this same thing with my cheap steel tools, the wood "steps" would be full of tearout and shreddings!
.








.
.
This morning it was raining cats-N-dogs here and I couldn't get any yard work done, so I decided to make another one for a friend at church who has given me quite a few nice hunks of wood to turn. I took a bit more care in the finish and polish with his than I did with my original prototype. Here's a few side-by-side comparison shots. 
.








.








.








.
.
As you can see in those last 2 photos, the aluminum bar does get beat up a bit when riding it back and forth on the lathe tool rest. If it gets too bad I may slice off about 2" along the bottom and JB Weld a piece of hardened steel as a "foot" that wont get eaten away with use.
.
.
This evening I ordered a pack of the round cutters from Capt Eddie's web site. Soon as they get here I'll make another one to hold the round ones. I see some of you have made the diamond shaped ones also. Do you like them? Or does the pointy end tend to grab too much?
.
.
.
Usual disclaimer. Comments, critiques and complaints welcomed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Joe, this is brilliant. I've often thought about doing the same thing given the ridiculous cost of these tools when you buy the whole thing. The heads are another matter, very affordable. This is innovative and you did a great job.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Wow! What a great mirror finish. Nice job on the taper too. Great job Joe. Maybe I could have you shine mine up a bit.
Glad to see you take the plunge. It must give you a great feeling knowing they work well and how much money was saved.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Neat Joe! I may just have to follow in your footsteps some day


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Good looking tools Joe. I made a few of these myself and some friends. I like you tried to finish the friend ones a little better. However your finish job is way far superior to mine. I keep looking at your posts and you are advancing in your turning abilities very fast. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Making these carbide cutting tools is so much cheaper than paying $130 for one. I made a couple but used steel bars which adds some weight and will wear longer. The aluminum finishes very nice but may wear out quickly. Let us know how it lasts. I also need to order the diamond tipped cutter from Capt. Eddie. One way to make a quick and easy handle is to use a steal pipe and then a rubber/plastic hose over the pipe.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Nicely done and documented. Thanks


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Looks good Joe. You confirmed my worries about the tool rest wearing out aluminum. Attaching a steel wear strip sounds like a good fix.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments. I'm still a long way off to being any "good" at turning, but I just keep plugging along with practice.

I'll give y'all an update on how the aluminum bar wears against the tool rest.


----------



## CarlBob (Jul 28, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Be careful sanding aluminum because alum dust can cause a flash fire.. Hate to see you burn down your new shop..


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Joe

That looks like the same Air craft aluminum I used in the Air Force. besides 2024-T3 there is also 2024-T6 and something even harder is 7074-T6.

You did a great job on the polishing up the metal and getting it to work right too. I always wanted to get the Round carbide for finish cuts.

A wooden handle would take a lot of the vibration from the hand.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


I will be trying this soon. I got the square cutters from Eddie and the rounds off of ebay. I was also able to find 1/2" steel bars on ebay already at 18" which is perfect for setting into a handle.

Looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...





> Thanks for the nice comments. I m still a long way off to being any "good" at turning, but I just keep plugging along with practice.
> 
> I ll give y all an update on how the aluminum bar wears against the tool rest.
> 
> - JoeinGa


 Oh, stop. Progress in spades. There must come a point when you realize that it's not immodest to recognize that you've mastered a thing or two. I spent 4 years in High School Metal Shop and never used a wood lathe til 3 or 4 years ago when I got my Shopsmith. And yet, I'm intimidated about making something out of metal.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 22, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Thanks, Joe. Actually, I wondered the same thing when I saw that you had used aluminum, so I appreciate your follow up post to let us know how it has worked for you. Glad to hear it has worked well.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Great posts this is the stuff I need to know to make my own tools, way cool.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


This is a very interesting post. Thanks

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Can anyone recommend a particular steel to use for the shaft. I looked some up but there are many choices. Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Mike I used mild steel, my lathe is 12" swing. I believe mild steel will be fine for most people but if you are turning humongous bowls then maybe a hardenable steel is in order.


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


Thanks Rick. I googled mild steel and 1018 steel comes up. Is that the stuff?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *.... DIY carbide lathe tools ... I shoulda done this sooner *
> 
> After reading a LOT of threads here about folks making their own carbide turning tools, I thought I'd give it a go. So last week I ordered some square cutters from Capt Eddie and dug thru my metal pile and found a few pieces of 5/8" square 2024 aluminum sticks left over from some long ago project.
> .
> ...


I checked your posts and see you have an 11" Delta so I believe any steel would be fine. There is a limit to how much torque you can generate with a lathe and motor that size.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *

*Catastrophe !!! *
.

The question is always not "IF" it will happen, but "WHEN" it will happen. Well it finally happened to me.
.
I started out with a maple and cedar sandwich.
.








.
.
Cut out an 11" circle and spent 4 hours turning and sanding what *WOULD * have been a beautiful 2.5" deep bowl. 
.








.









.
.

I had just put on the 2nd coat of Tung oil and had picked it up to move it from my bench and *I FUMBLED IT *! As it slipped from my hands I *almost *caught it, but instead it tumbled and crashed to the floor. 
Here is the scene of the crime. 
.








.








.
.
I'm sure this would sicken ANYBODY to see one of your "creations" splattered on the floor like this.

.








.
.
Yeah, it's pretty much toast.
.








.








.
.
I'm surprised it didn't break into more pieces.
.








.








.








.
.
Maybe a bit of Super Glue and no one will notice? 
.









.
.
Oh well, no use crying over spilt milk (or SPLIT WOOD either). Rather than throw it in the burn pile I'm thinking I can cut off the rest of the rim with the bandsaw, and just MAYBE have a 10.5" cake platter left over. Might even be able to turn a stand and glue it on top of that. 
.








.








.
.
The ONLY saving grace at this point is that when I glued up that maple and cedar sandwich, I made it 48" long, so I still have enough to make three more of these bowls. 
.









.
.
Thanks for looking (painful as it must have been) and the usual disclaimer applies…
.
Comments, critiques, etc. etc.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


'where no joe has gone before'

when in GA
make a BLT platter from it

Broken Leftover Toast

and get back to work


----------



## ConnieReed (Oct 25, 2014)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


Oh no! I'm sorry to see this! Ah well, apparently that one bit of wood REALLY wanted to be a platter and so it made a mad leap out of your grasp. Yeah. That's it.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


Tragic, just tragic. Looks like your wall thickness was good, and it landed on a plywood floor instead of concrete. It must have hit just the right spot. Well. . . try again.

Wayne


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


Gaaaaaahhhh! Boy do I feel your pain. So sad to see that Joe. The first time I made a box, I made it out of cedar. My friend Simon, a woodworker of many years said to me. "Cedar, boy, you really like to challenge yourself, don't you?" As I got a little more experience, I understood exactly what he meant. Cedar is brittle and crumbly. I personally don't use it anymore except to make liners for humidors. You might want to consider a different wood.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


Bummer, that really hurts.

One of my ceramics teacher's motto was "it's not art until it has been epoxied."

That motto seems to apply in this instance.

Greg


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


I've not dropped a wooden creation, but I feel your pain. Many years ago I was into RC boats. I had taken the boat outside to spray paint a series of different color stripes across the gloss black hull. I then was returning it to my basement shop to dry. I fumbled it on the stairs, and it left my hands and rolled across the carpet in the den portion of the basement. All the glorious striping was covered with carpet fuzzies! I either cursed, or cried, or maybe a bit of both! I've never had a paint job look as good as that one, just prior to becoming all fuzzy.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


Follow the bouncing bowl. A few choice words I bet. At least your idea of a platter is close by. I know what it's like too. I may have never broken any that way but sure got a number of dings. And dropping it in sawdust after a final coat, that's my favorite.


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


Put it back together using colored epoxy as filler for missing pieces and also make some space at the crack so that it will be seen where it as cracked. And the turn it again. (Don't drop it again )


----------



## arvanlaar (Feb 13, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


OUCH! That is hard to see  I have no knowledge about turning so this may be a dumb question, but how does wood break in that manner? I dont think I have ever had wood shatter on me before so I was wondering if you could shed some light on that for me?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I cut off the broken pieces of the sides and was going to just sand it out and call it a cake platter. But it's really too thin for that. So this morning I started a new idea of what to do with it. Hope fully I'll be posting it in a few days.

I'm not quite sure why it broke the way it did. Jerry mentions above that cedar is pretty brittle so that's probably what it is. This was the first time I tried to get really thin sides on a bowl, and I guess when it hit the floor, it was at just the right point to make it go BOOM


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


1) Oil is slippery.
B) Cake platter
B1] Rule two is Always have a plan B loaded up.
B2]There are no mistakes in woodsmithery. Only design opportunities.
Also) When Life gives you lemonade, make lemons. Life'll be all *Whaaat_*?

Rule #1: Don't get blood on the wood.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Crime scene pix, not for the squemish! *
> 
> *Catastrophe !!! *
> .
> ...


Yes, I'm sympathetic. Jeeze, Margie. See?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*...Christmas bowl that split, here's the replacement.*

I had made a bowl for my son-in-law for Christmas, but unfortunately I had used a fresh cut piece of wood and it split while in the gift box before he even got to unwrap it. 
.









If interested, you can see THAT fiasco here … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/112121
.
.
I still had the other half of the branch I used and I waited a few months to let it dry out. So a few days ago I turned a replacement to send him. 
.
.
I made a maple base for it and turned the new bowl. Here's how the replacement worked out. Because the split was so large, I used a couple large zip ties and some wood wedges to help support the sides while turning it.
.








.








.








.
.

And since it had split exactly like the first half, I used the sawdust & shavings from turning it to fill the void in the bottom. After putting in layers of the sawdust I dripped some Superglue in it to harden. It worked fine. I had sanded & cleaned the edges of the split sides but decided not to fill that upper part of the crack.

Final finish was 4 coats of rattle-can poly (satin sheen)









.








.








.
.
Oh well, learned a valuable about not turning wet wood that day


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Christmas bowl that split, here's the replacement.*
> 
> I had made a bowl for my son-in-law for Christmas, but unfortunately I had used a fresh cut piece of wood and it split while in the gift box before he even got to unwrap it.
> .
> ...


That's using good imagination. At least it didn't blow up on you turning it with that crack. Now he has a pair


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Christmas bowl that split, here's the replacement.*
> 
> I had made a bowl for my son-in-law for Christmas, but unfortunately I had used a fresh cut piece of wood and it split while in the gift box before he even got to unwrap it.
> .
> ...


Joe, You sure are taking this lathe turning seriously. It seems like only a few days ago that you were 
posting your first turning. you must have tuned a couple pieces a week since then.

It is great when you find something that really keeps your attention.
have a blessed evening, and fun making saw dust, Todd


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Christmas bowl that split, here's the replacement.*
> 
> I had made a bowl for my son-in-law for Christmas, but unfortunately I had used a fresh cut piece of wood and it split while in the gift box before he even got to unwrap it.
> .
> ...


Dave, he has the other split one, but I told him I want it back to try and "fix" the split. I may used the super glue and sawdust to fix the floor, but I'd like to try drilling small holes along the split in the sidewall and perhaps lace it up with leather shoelaces.

Todd, thanks Buddy. I've been doing a LOT of practice on that lathe. I have 5 or 6 bowls that I have to get photos of and post on here. 
One thing I HAVE learned is that the lathe I have is pretty much crap, and I'm saving up my pennies to buy a better lathe. The tail stock will NOT line up with the head, no matter how I adjust either side.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Christmas bowl that split, here's the replacement.*
> 
> I had made a bowl for my son-in-law for Christmas, but unfortunately I had used a fresh cut piece of wood and it split while in the gift box before he even got to unwrap it.
> .
> ...


DoubleDD says you gave your son in law a pair. That's funny. A little bit.
...lace it up with leather shoelaces. (That's *BRILLIANT*. Brain wrinkle.0
There are Master Turners out there who think you're insane. I feel a real kinship with you. We have a need to find out what we can get away with don't we?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *...Christmas bowl that split, here's the replacement.*
> 
> I had made a bowl for my son-in-law for Christmas, but unfortunately I had used a fresh cut piece of wood and it split while in the gift box before he even got to unwrap it.
> .
> ...





> There are Master Turners out there who think you re insane. I feel a real kinship with you. *We have a need to find out what we can get away with don t we?
> *
> - Mark Wilson


That's it Exactly, Mark!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Been busy past few weeks. Practice, practice, practice. *

I've been doing quite a bit of turning these past few weeks. I've been turning out a bowl every few days. The oil and lacquer coats take longer than the actual turning time, what with having to wait for drying times. Any hoooooo…

Rather than make separate blog posts for all these, I figure I'll put them here a couple at a time.
.
.
.
These 2 bowls came from the same cypress log. When I was given this piece it had been sitting in a guys shop for almost 10 years, It had split down the middle, almost half in two. I literally pulled the halves apart with my hands. This stuff was dry as a bone. Here's the first half .. 
.
.








.








.








.
.
I used super glue and sawdust to fill (a lot of ) cracks. One of the cracks was pretty much thru the piece. Took several coats to get it filled
.








.








.
.
I made a base of sorts from a piece of black gum that was a cut off from another project .
.








.








.
.
here's the first half finished with Danish oil and spray lacquer.
.








.








.








.
.
Here's the 2nd half of that log
.








.
.
I had a bit of a blow-out on one side, but I can work with that.
.








.
.
Again, sawdust and super glue to the rescue.
.








.








.








.
.
I cut a raised base on this one.
.








.








.
.
Here's both of the bowls together
.








.








.








.








.
.
This (very dry) cypress was nice to cut. He says he has more I can have and I might just take him up on it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Been busy past few weeks. Practice, practice, practice. *
> 
> I've been doing quite a bit of turning these past few weeks. I've been turning out a bowl every few days. The oil and lacquer coats take longer than the actual turning time, what with having to wait for drying times. Any hoooooo…
> 
> ...


Nice set of bowls.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Been busy past few weeks. Practice, practice, practice. *
> 
> I've been doing quite a bit of turning these past few weeks. I've been turning out a bowl every few days. The oil and lacquer coats take longer than the actual turning time, what with having to wait for drying times. Any hoooooo…
> 
> ...


Joe, you really have a way in your designs. It's as if you know exactly how it will turn out before you start. These show a lot of beauty. You have a knack for turning. 
Keep it up.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Been busy past few weeks. Practice, practice, practice. *
> 
> I've been doing quite a bit of turning these past few weeks. I've been turning out a bowl every few days. The oil and lacquer coats take longer than the actual turning time, what with having to wait for drying times. Any hoooooo…
> 
> ...


Looking good, Joe!
Been busy with sawdust and glue here as well…just part of turning?


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Been busy past few weeks. Practice, practice, practice. *
> 
> I've been doing quite a bit of turning these past few weeks. I've been turning out a bowl every few days. The oil and lacquer coats take longer than the actual turning time, what with having to wait for drying times. Any hoooooo…
> 
> ...


Very nice, Joe!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Been busy past few weeks. Practice, practice, practice. *
> 
> I've been doing quite a bit of turning these past few weeks. I've been turning out a bowl every few days. The oil and lacquer coats take longer than the actual turning time, what with having to wait for drying times. Any hoooooo…
> 
> ...


Joe

I love the Looks of the Cypress it looks creamy texture to it. I have seen it used but never used it before.

Arlin


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Been busy past few weeks. Practice, practice, practice. *
> 
> I've been doing quite a bit of turning these past few weeks. I've been turning out a bowl every few days. The oil and lacquer coats take longer than the actual turning time, what with having to wait for drying times. Any hoooooo…
> 
> ...


I Favorited this as a way of bookmarking it. I've been working up a sweat.

The difference between novice and master is that the master is better at fixing mistakes.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Get served lemons? Make lemonade!*

This one started out to be an 11" bowl. I glued together 3 layers of 4/4 maple. Unfortunately when I was turning it the dang tool caught it BIG TIME and threw it on the floor. Took a chunk out of the bottom too deep to fix. I wasn't taking pictures at that time so there's no evidence it even happened.

My first reaction was to toss it into the burn pile, but I set it on a shelf and over a few days I pondered it's fate. I knew there was no way it could ever be a bowl. That damage was too deep. One evening the wife and I were watching the cooking channel and it came to me…. Maybe I could turn it into a cake platter.

So I filled the gapping gash and re-mounted it on the lathe. In order to fix that big tear-out I had to mount it on what was at first gong to be the "bowl", so unfortunately it has some (patched) screw holes that show on top of the platter. I also turned a pecan base to set it on and to cover the ugly scar on the bottom.

I sent this one to a friend who I've known for over 15 years thru our motorcycling community, but I've never met her in person. She does a LOT of "Paying It Forward" I'm pretty sure this will be used to serve cakes to senor citizens.
.
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.
.
At the end of the day, I'm glad I didn't throw this one in the burn pile. It came out rather nice after all.

Thanks for looking. Comments and critiques welcomed.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Get served lemons? Make lemonade!*
> 
> This one started out to be an 11" bowl. I glued together 3 layers of 4/4 maple. Unfortunately when I was turning it the dang tool caught it BIG TIME and threw it on the floor. Took a chunk out of the bottom too deep to fix. I wasn't taking pictures at that time so there's no evidence it even happened.
> 
> ...


I turned out OK after all. Reminds me of a big button. I think the pecan blended in with the maple nicely. Nice save.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Get served lemons? Make lemonade!*
> 
> This one started out to be an 11" bowl. I glued together 3 layers of 4/4 maple. Unfortunately when I was turning it the dang tool caught it BIG TIME and threw it on the floor. Took a chunk out of the bottom too deep to fix. I wasn't taking pictures at that time so there's no evidence it even happened.
> 
> ...


That's some mighty fine lemonade there, sir….


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Get served lemons? Make lemonade!*
> 
> This one started out to be an 11" bowl. I glued together 3 layers of 4/4 maple. Unfortunately when I was turning it the dang tool caught it BIG TIME and threw it on the floor. Took a chunk out of the bottom too deep to fix. I wasn't taking pictures at that time so there's no evidence it even happened.
> 
> ...


That's a beauty Joe. My best friend Simon Wray is fond of saying, "The true measure of a woodworker is how creatively he can recover from mistakes". I think this is a perfect example of a fantastic recovery.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Get served lemons? Make lemonade!*
> 
> This one started out to be an 11" bowl. I glued together 3 layers of 4/4 maple. Unfortunately when I was turning it the dang tool caught it BIG TIME and threw it on the floor. Took a chunk out of the bottom too deep to fix. I wasn't taking pictures at that time so there's no evidence it even happened.
> 
> ...





> I turned out OK after all. Reminds me of a big button. I think the pecan blended in with the maple nicely. Nice save.
> 
> - doubleDD


Yeah. It's a huge button. You couldv'e run with that and mebees carved or inlaid some stitches between the screw on top, and plugged those holes with something really dark so they'd look like holes.

The difference between novice and master is that the master is more adept at fixing mis-cues.

When Life gives you lemonade, make lemons. Life'll be all *Whaaaaat*?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Get served lemons? Make lemonade!*
> 
> This one started out to be an 11" bowl. I glued together 3 layers of 4/4 maple. Unfortunately when I was turning it the dang tool caught it BIG TIME and threw it on the floor. Took a chunk out of the bottom too deep to fix. I wasn't taking pictures at that time so there's no evidence it even happened.
> 
> ...


LOL at Mark !


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Get served lemons? Make lemonade!*
> 
> This one started out to be an 11" bowl. I glued together 3 layers of 4/4 maple. Unfortunately when I was turning it the dang tool caught it BIG TIME and threw it on the floor. Took a chunk out of the bottom too deep to fix. I wasn't taking pictures at that time so there's no evidence it even happened.
> 
> ...


And another thing: "My first reaction was to toss it into the burn pile…" 
Are you some kinda savage? Nevahhhh. This stuff doesn't grow on trees, you know. Okay, it does. But, still.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Get served lemons? Make lemonade!*
> 
> This one started out to be an 11" bowl. I glued together 3 layers of 4/4 maple. Unfortunately when I was turning it the dang tool caught it BIG TIME and threw it on the floor. Took a chunk out of the bottom too deep to fix. I wasn't taking pictures at that time so there's no evidence it even happened.
> 
> ...


How'd I get to #28 already. I'm going back to see if I missed something.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *

A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
.








.
.

The tool does what it's supposed to, enough to see that I did like using the carbide cutters. So I decided to make a couple new ones and this time I made wood handles. These pieces of walnut and mahogany came from an old entertainment center I broke down. The pieces were already glued up and I drew a rough circle in one end to see that the size was pretty perfect for what I wanted to do. 
.








.
.
I originally cut the piece in half, but unfortunately back when the unit was originally made, they must have had a knot that fell out and they glued a piece of white-wood dowel in it as a filler piece. So I started shaving the end bit-by-bit till that dowel was gone. As you can see, that made one of the handles shorter than the other. Oh well, I can make do with that. 
.








.
.
Now my HF clone lathe isn't the best piece of machinery in the world, but until I can save up for a better lathe it's what I have while I'm going thru this learning process. One of the issues I have is that the tailstock will NOT line up perfectly with the headstock, no matter what I do to adjust it. Every time I've tried to turn any kind of spindle, it's always been off balance. But I mounted the wood up and decided to just do the best I can with what I have. 
.








.
.
Setting the handles aside for the moment, I turned my attention to the barstock. Once I had the basic shape for the cutters to fit, I decided that I'd grind about 5" of the end and drill the handles to accept it. Using a piece of scrap I first drilled a 3/4" hole thinking I'd somehow glue the tool into the handle. But there was way too much play in the hole. So I ground the handles down till it would fit in a 11/16" hole. When I inserted the tool into that hole I could see there would be a lot of the round hole showing around the tool. So I ground the handle some more and found that with a 5/8" hole, the square shank would pretty much cover the hole.
.








.








.
.
I decided to add maple ends to the handles so I cut some round blanks using the drill press and a hole saw. Glued one to the end and clamped it to dry. 
.








.
.
I didn't take a pic, but I drilled the end out of the handle with a spade bit on the drill press. I know I'm going to hear from all you "Safety Experts" but I'll tell you anyway… I had to hold the handle with my HAND while I drilled it out because I couldn't come up with a better way! The process went fine, there was no blood shed 

Next it was time to assemble the handles to the barstock. I mixed up about 1/2 a tube of JB Weld and scooped it into a big plastic syringe I used to use for oil. Using the syringe meant that I wouldn't get so much as a smudge on that maple end by trying to force the JB Weld into that small hole on the handle. It worked like a charm and I used a Jorgy to clamp it overnight. 
.








.








.
.
And after several coats of Danish oil and about 5 coats of rattle-can lacquer … here's the finished tools. 
.








.








.








.








.
.
.
Now that these are done, I have some planks of maple and oak clamped up so I can try them out. Once again, Thanks for following along. 
Comments and critiques are always welcomed
.
.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...


Wow, great looking handles.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...


Super job on the handles Joe. The maple ends compliment the rest of the handle nicely. Glad to see you making wood handles for them. I purchased a turning tool awhile ago that had a rubber type wrapping on it similar to what you had done. It felt great and handled well but after a year or so I went ahead and made a new wood handle to match the rest.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...


Thanks Rick and Dave. Soon as I get these blanks glued up I'll be able to try the new tools out.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...


Absolutely Beyooteeful!


----------



## mounttod (Sep 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...


Any concerns with the tapped threads stripping out in aluminum?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...


Hey Joe. I've been eyeing your DIY carbide tools since you posted this last year. What I would really like is one for a diamond carbide blade. Have you or anyone else following this thread thought about the best way to cut/grind the end to hold a diamond tip or better yet has anyone made one that they can share their technique?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...


Nathan, First off thanks for the nice comment. As to the diamond tips, I've never used them so I'm shooting from the hip here. But I think that so long as they have a hole in the middle like the carbide tips do, you should be able to mount them the same way. And by making a notch in the end of the tool bar would keep them from turning on the tool.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...





> Hey Joe. I ve been eyeing your DIY carbide tools since you posted this last year. What I would really like is one for a diamond carbide blade. Have you or anyone else following this thread thought about the best way to cut/grind the end to hold a diamond tip or better yet has anyone made one that they can share their technique?
> 
> - Lazyman


http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89298


----------



## Timeout (Oct 20, 2016)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...












Rick.M, I am in the process of making the set of 3, using 12mm sq 316 stainless bar stock. not the easiest stuff to manipulate and a month of sundays using wet and dry to take out scuff and file marks. The diamond one I will do similar to this but drill a hole at the back of the tip ledge to lock in the back end to prevent movement. pic attached is round one. I will post a photo when done to show you.


----------



## Timeout (Oct 20, 2016)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...


Joe, great handles by the way!!. Is the aluminium bar stock hard enough for this job? I was advised to go something harder. and I didn't want the shaft to tarnish so went stainless instead.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... made new carbide tools, now with handles  *
> 
> A few weeks ago I posted that I had ordered some carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and made a cutter bar using 5/8" aluminum barstock. For the grips, I used some sports wrap that I found At Wally World.
> .
> ...





> The diamond one I will do similar to this but drill a hole at the back of the tip ledge to lock in the back end to prevent movement.
> - Timeout


I didn't bother on mine and it doesn't budge.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *

New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers. 
.








.
.
It was not quite straight and the bark was flying everywhere when I started turning! Came up with this basic shape. 
.








.








.
Here's a shot after the first coat of Danish oil
.








.
.
I ground the square aluminum bar to a 5/8" round, and cut some grooves with my Makita grinder for the glue to grab ahold of when I do the assembly. 
.








.
.
I added a maple piece to the butt, mostly for looks because I did the same on the other 2 before this one. 
.








.
.
Used JB Weld and clamped it up tight and let it set overnight. 
.








.
.
Here's a few pix of the final tool. I really like the grain in this walnut. I still have about 4' of it left for future use. 
.








.








.








.
.
And after about 4 coats of rattle-can lacquer, here it is with it's new brothers  
.









.
.
Once again, thanks for looking. Comments welcomed!  
.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...


You know, I've been thinking about making some of my own turning tools out of those carbide bits. Your tools look fantastic and I bet it was a lot cheaper than the $100.00 That Rockler and others want for exactly the same thing but not nearly as nice as yours. Great Job Joe!

BTW, where do you buy your tips? I found a great website for it here, really inexpensive.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...


Thanks Jerry. I agree, first time I looked for some carbide tools I thought "Well I'll never own any of those!" Then I saw guys here making their own. I already had the 5/8" aluminum bar stock so all I needed was my time and the tips. I bought the tips from Capt Eddie. ! http://www.eddiecastelin.com/cutters_only!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...





> Thanks Jerry. I agree, first time I looked for some carbide tools I thought "Well I ll never own any of those!" Then I saw guys here making their own. I already had the 5/8" aluminum bar stock so all I needed was my time and the tips. I bought the tips from Capt Eddie. ! http://www.eddiecastelin.com/cutters_only!
> 
> - JoeinGa


Thanks Joe, you are an inspiration.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...


So are you really getting that much better or is it the new lathe making it look so easy? lol. The maple butt adds to the beauty.


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...


Nice handle Joe,
I did not know you had started making your own tools. I think it is very rewarding to use tools that you have
made yourself.

Have a great weekend and have fun making some dust, Todd


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...


Looks great, Joe!
You shoulda ordered a few bowl blanks off eBay while the lathe was shipping!
LOL!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...


Thanks guys. So far I'm really digging this thing. What a difference from what I had.

Terry, nope, I'm too cheap to BUY blanks when I can get them free from local friends. My next door neighbor cut down a cherry tree yesterday and said I could have all I want! I already dragged 10 or 12 pieces of trunk over to my yard and there's 4 or 5 more of the biggest pieces I'll be getting tomorrow.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...


You're a smart guy, Joe! That free wood is tough to beat.

I nabbed some ornamental pear limbs from the roadside a couple of weeks ago; been processing them into 5×5x2" bowl blanks and 2" thick spindle blanks. Hoping for larger bowls from one large log? You want a few pieces…it's pretty yellow…and free!

Although, a blank 5" in diameter might not even show up on your new beast lathe!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...


WOW! That handle looks amazing, Joe! Glad to see you are enjoying the new lathe!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...


You 're right Terry, free wood really IS tough to beat.

Thanks Candy, I AM having a ball with the new lathe. I've got several things made that I need to post.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *.. First thing I turned with the new lathe. *
> 
> New lathe, all set up and ready to go and I realize I dont have any blanks glued up to turn bowls … CRAP ! Looking around the shop to see what I can try out I spy a branch of walnut someone gave me last year. It's been in his shop for a coupe years and is good to go. I still have some of that 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I used to make carbide tools with, so why not make another and this can be a handle? So I cut off about 11" and put it between the centers.
> .
> ...


That's a really good-looking machine, Joe. And huge.
You've got me wanting to start making my own tools. There's a definite WOW FACTOR in that. Besides which, you gotta know that, eventually, you're gonna find yourself making those to order.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

* .. "Hey buddy. How do I get to Carnagie Hall?" *

*... "Practice, practice, practice!" *

Yup, and that's the same answer for "How do I get better on the lathe?" 

So I been doing a lot of practicing on my new lathe. I'm really digging this bad boy, and what a DIFFERENCE from that old POS I was using! I can readily see why someone would get discouraged who was just starting out on one of those. So here's some of what I've been doing… in no particular order 
.
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.

.
I'll put a few more on another post. Too many pictures makes it difficult to load for some folks with slow Internet speeds . And as usual, Thanks for looking. Comments and critiques welcomed.


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> * .. "Hey buddy. How do I get to Carnagie Hall?" *
> 
> *... "Practice, practice, practice!" *
> 
> ...


Looks great Joe, I guess whoever said practice make perfect was right.
Keep up the good work.
Have a blessed evening and fun making those shavings, Todd


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> * .. "Hey buddy. How do I get to Carnagie Hall?" *
> 
> *... "Practice, practice, practice!" *
> 
> ...


I guess yo can say the new lathe has improved the final results but I can see you are improving also. A lot of cool stuff for just playing around. Keep it up Joe.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

JoeinGa said:


> * .. "Hey buddy. How do I get to Carnagie Hall?" *
> 
> *... "Practice, practice, practice!" *
> 
> ...


Wowsers! Great work Joe! Those pieces are beautiful. I like the little coin tray with the bark still intact. That one is a natural beauty. You are there Joe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> * .. "Hey buddy. How do I get to Carnagie Hall?" *
> 
> *... "Practice, practice, practice!" *
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I'm getting better but still have a lot to learn. As I watch videos I'm seeing that I'm using some of the tools in ways they're not supposed to be used (and held)

One guys video says "Use any tool you have that gets the job done" and so far that philosophy is working for me. I doubt I'll ever be able to afford to go to one of those turning classes, so for now You-tube and me are good buddies 

Chris, that last one posted (with the bark) is pecan. The log was split big time and you can see where I used sawdust and superglue to fill that pie-shaped void. Worked out pretty well. I've done that to save a few bowls


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> * .. "Hey buddy. How do I get to Carnagie Hall?" *
> 
> *... "Practice, practice, practice!" *
> 
> ...


Good looking turnings.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

JoeinGa said:


> * .. "Hey buddy. How do I get to Carnagie Hall?" *
> 
> *... "Practice, practice, practice!" *
> 
> ...


Daggone Joe. I do see that now. I missed that detail earlier. That was 'one heck of a crack' to fill wasn't it? Whatever you did, worked out really nice. I would not have thought the crazy glue would have filled such a gap without presenting issues such as breaking to brittleness issues- the mere volume of glue needed. I guess all of that sawdust prevents that.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> * .. "Hey buddy. How do I get to Carnagie Hall?" *
> 
> *... "Practice, practice, practice!" *
> 
> ...


I build it up a bit at a time. I form a bit of sawdust squeezing it into place with my fingers and then drip superglue on it till it absorbs. Allow a few hours drying time and keep repeating till done. It DOES get rock hard and is a bear to sand so I try to get the final bits as close to smooth as I can. Here's some pix of another one I fixed that way.
.

.








.








.








.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

JoeinGa said:


> * .. "Hey buddy. How do I get to Carnagie Hall?" *
> 
> *... "Practice, practice, practice!" *
> 
> ...


OH ok! Neato. Thanks so much for sharing that detail. I've used this method with epoxy from time to time and even super glue on many occasions, with great success. Those were much smaller cracks and voids however and never nothing quite as expansive as that. I just never thought about filling such a large gap in this manner.

Very neat and excellent help. Thank you.

You have lived up to your footnote today Joe, LOL!! You performed a random act of kindness by sharing this with me. Way to pay it forward.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> * .. "Hey buddy. How do I get to Carnagie Hall?" *
> 
> *... "Practice, practice, practice!" *
> 
> ...


"... old POS I was using…" *Never *insult the old woman who taught you your ABCs, Joe.
Such excellent work. Such an excellent ethos. You're good to know, Joe.
And, back to that old woman:
My lathe is a 1956 Shopsmith Mk5. When I got her, four years ago or so, she had a speed problem. She was the first wood lathe I'd ever been near, though I had run machine lathes in High School. She had a problem that I didn't even know was a problem. It seems that she couldn't run much slower than almost full-speed. Weeeel, after almost getting my arm busted










by an exploding inside-out turning (my first), I began thinking that, mebees I ought to find out about slowing this puppy down. So I called Battell's, a hardware store that's been in operation in my town since 1946, and found out that the mechanic (who had rebuilt this machine in 1998, according to the documentation I got when I bought her) is a Shopsmiith aficionado, though not a woodworker - he's a machine mechanic - named Vincent. I hadn't had this machine opened up since I got her. Vince walked me though getting the Speed Quadrant out, over the phone, after which I took it to him. He straightened it out, charged me about $25, explained the nuances of the machine to me, and sent me on my merry way. Now, I know the old woman well enough that I can at least diagnose, if not repair, almost anything that comes up. I would like to have a swiveling headstock, telescoping tailstock, flat, easier-to-attach-things-to bed, computerized speed control, quick-release thingies on all the moving parts , lathe. But, til I can afford that, I'm getting comfy with the old woman. (Shopsmith has an up-grade package that runs about $2000, and a brand-new Mk7 runs about $4000. Donations gratefully accepted, he said in jest. (Or was it?)
This was what came of my experience:










So, in short (too late for that), we learn a lot from our PsOS, don't we?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... More practicing, more bowls. *

Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
.
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.










.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Both posts show magnificent work on your part. But, beside an improved machine I'm quite sure fine tools also make a difference. Which set or manufacturer are you using for these fine examples?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Wow Joe , these are beautiful. You are going to have a lot of selling to do or a lot of gifts for someone. Some of these are outstanding. Having fun, that's what it is all about.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Nice to see what beautiful stuff you already have made on your new lathe. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Outstanding pieces! You've definitely got the knack for turning. I can envision everyone of those pieces selling without issue if you so chose to do so. Many would be proud to own any one of those pieces. The form, proportions and professionalism are all intertwined within.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Keep em' coming Joe ! Nice selection of wood , colors and visual textures ! Nice work !


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Your bowls look great, Joe!
I especially like the ones with footers…never tried that.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Thanks everybody. The new machine is REALLY helping my advancement in turning. I still have a VERY LOOOONG way to go, but at least I can now turn out something that I'm proud to say "I made this".

And I still suck at sharpening my steel tools (but I'm practicing to get better) so mostly I'm using the carbide tools that I made. Well, that and a lot of sanding. LOL 
If anyone missed it, here's my version of the home-made carbide handles.

Started out with plain simple aluminum stock…. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/52914

Then I started making handles for them … http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/54554

And gradually progressing to much nicer handles … http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/57618


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Joe, sorry if I missed it earlier…where do you get your stock for tools? 
I bought a 3/8" round bar and 3 carbide cutters last week from Capt. Eddie.
Guess I could save another $10 by tapping the rod myself?


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Very nice bowls!

As Chris said you have a knack for turning.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Handtooler and Terry, I had some 5/8" square aluminum stock from some long-forgotten project. Looked on the internet and found that the 2025 - T351 was plenty strong enough to try as tooling. Didn't take much to shape and it polishes out like chrome. And tapping aluminum is a breeze. It does tend to get beat up a bit where it rides on the toolrest but not so bad that it causes any issues so far.

And I've been buying cutters from Capt Eddie also. I got the square first, then a set of round. And a few days ago I ordered a pack of the curved square ones to try. I'm hoping the corners wont dig in so much.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Thanks, Joe. Aluminum sounds much easier to tap.

You'll love the rounded square cutters!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


These are all very nice, Joe. You've done a really nice job on these.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... More practicing, more bowls. *
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on the new lathe. Here's some of what I've been doing.
> .
> ...


Very excellent progress, Joe. Now, bone up on tri-cornered turnings. I wait patiently to see how you approach this.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*Just a funky little bowl*










This one is a piece of that black gum someone gave me. I rough turned it maybe 4 or 5 months back and it warped like crazy! The bowl stayed basically round, but the top lip did anything BUT stay flat. I actually like the way it is so all I did was mount it back up and turn the sides a bit thinner and deeper. 
. 
It came from a small branch crotch similar to this, and you can see where the branch grew thru it on both sides. 
.








.
.
.
And here's a few random pix of the finished piece. 
.








.








.









.








.
.
Only had a few small splits so I used superglue on them, then soaked in a coat of Teak oil and finished it up with rattle-can lacquer. 
Thanks for looking. Comments and critiques welcomed


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a funky little bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool, Joe! Truly, one of a kind. I like the branch holes in the side. How big is it? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a funky little bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Candy. It's about 5.5" across the middle, and 3.5" high.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a funky little bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that, Joe, is one of those "full-participation" pieces. Sweet.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a funky little bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another example of how to make the most of a rustic piece. Beautiful.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a funky little bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a wicked looking bowl. Nice work Joe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *Just a funky little bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I really like this. It's a pretty neat bowl.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Making new lathe tool handles.*









.
.
Back when I first started turning, I bought a set of Freud turning tools from Ebay. They were cheap enough ($75) that I thought in case I decided I didn't like wood turning, I wasn't into the tools too deep. They're not anything to write home about, but at least they got me started. That said, now that I've been using them a while, they're just TOO DANG SHORT, and way too thin in my hand. They're only 16" overall.

Since I started making my own carbide tools, I'm finding that I like the feel of about 24" for comfortable turning. So a couple days ago I knocked the blade out of one of them and set out to make a better handle. The new handle was a limb from a black gum tree, and that's a copper plumbing fitting at the top. 
Rather than use JB Weld, I decide to try something I've been seeing on that TV show "Forged in Fire". I drilled the hole a bit small and then heated the tang to nice and red, and burned the tang into the wood. Seems to be holding pretty dang tight. Time will tell if I need to drill and pin the handle on. 
.
.
This is the Freud set I bought. (found a generic picture on the internet)
.








.
.
And here's a couple side-by-side comparison pix. The two "indents" in the handle are strictly cosmetic to break up the lines of the tool.
.








.








.








.
.
Unless Bonnie wins the lottery, these will be the tools I'll be using for a while, so I'll make a few more handles for the pieces that I do use from that set. Thanks for looking.

And as always, Comments, complaints, critiques welcomed  
.
.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Making new lathe tool handles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, really nice work, and I'm quite sure you'll find them extremely useful.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Making new lathe tool handles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I hope you will have a lot of pleasure with the new handels. I myself wasn,t satisfied with Forged in Fire with some tools. Maybe the problem was that I used ash. Hopefully yours will hold.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Making new lathe tool handles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are beefy handles, plenty to hold on to.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Making new lathe tool handles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, I love the huge handles.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Making new lathe tool handles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look really comfortable to use. I'll bet the longer handles really offer a lot of control. Nice adaptation on the copper "ferrule".


----------



## ZAGREB (Nov 19, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Making new lathe tool handles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice handles…
Now no one will be able to flush out the workshop


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Making new lathe tool handles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Joe. You'll definitely get more control w/that longer tool


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Making new lathe tool handles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go. Get those handles to where they feel comfortable. Hope the forged in fire works for you. I would think over time and wood movement, it will become loose, but then there is always epoxy.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Making new lathe tool handles.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks all for the nice comments. Yesterday afternoon I sprayed a 3rd (and final) coat of lacquer on it, so I haven't even used it yet. But I have no doubt that the longer and beefier handle will make a huge difference.

And yeah, I'm hoping that just burning the handle on will be enough to make it stay. If not I can always JB Weld it in.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... One log, three bowls*










.
.
A friend gave me a cedar log that had been lying on the ground next to his barn for about 10 years. I took it home, pressure washed all the sand and CRUD off it and figured I might be able to get 4 or 5 bowls from it. Turns out, on one end the center core was rotted out almost 18" into the log. Once I started slicing it up, the rotted end was too far gone to save, but I did get three nice bowls from the rest of it. On the two that I cut into the end grain I left the outside as natural as I could. On the one I cut sideways I was able to keep just a small bit of the bark on the sides. 
.
.









.
.
I used some superglue to fix a few cracks. 
.








.
.
I had to fill just the center of one and used fiberglass resin to do that. You can see it in this next pic. Those 2 big gouges on the side are from the chain saw when he cut the tree down. 
.








.
.








.








.








.
.
.
Those white spots are not flaws, They're the reflection from my kitchen light.
.









.








.
.
Finished with rattle-can lacquer. Even after 2 coats of Teak Oil, these things really sucked up the lacquer.








.
.
.
Thanks for looking! 
.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sure turned out nice, good job!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. How does that cedar cut?


----------



## BrentH (Jul 22, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Joe! I have a couple of cedar bowl blanks drying right now, given to me by a friend who has a tree service business. I'm looking forward to working with them.

Given the wonderful aroma of cedar, did you give any thought to leaving them (or perhaps one surface of them, like the inside or bottom) unfinished? I've been thinking about that and wondering if that would be a practical idea.

Maybe I'll send you a pix of the bowl blanks and get your suggestions.

...In fact, here's one. I just went and took the picture. Any ideas? This would be my first non-segmented project.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's real talent Joe, turning a sow's ear into a silk purse!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks wahoo.
Rick, The cedar cuts pretty easy. The smell while turning was WONDERFUL in my shop, and I got almost 5 gallons of sawdust and chips to use in closets.
Brent, I have turned a few cedar pieces already and I also wondered how to seal something and still keep the smell intact. Dont have a good answer to that one. I was going to try and leave the bottom unsealed, but I always read that you should do the same to ALL SIDE of a piece, so I wasn't sure if it might split because of it. 
Thanks Jerry, I'm still learnin', but I think I'm gettin' better


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty, Joe.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color!


----------



## BrentH (Jul 22, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point about finishing ALL sides of a piece to keep it from splitting. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful bowls, Joe! Love the color of cedar. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful turnings Joe. I like to turn cedar. My shop smells so good for a few days with those shavings around. I also save bags of them. For some of those holes and cracks you could mix some aluminum or brass shaving with 2 part clear epoxy to get some more great color in the cedar. Stuff turns real well. Your progress has been fun to watch.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure get a nice finish on them. Three bowls from one log, you can't bet that.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got to stop looking at projects on my phone! These are even more impressive on the 'big' screen, Joe! The finish is like glass.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe, The finish is superb and a beautiful new life for that very pretty wood!!!

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is crazy-cool Joe


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... One log, three bowls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks all, I appreciate the comments !


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Bean pot bowl*









. 
This is the biggest bowl I've made to date. Reminds me of a bean pot LOL! Maple and cedar.

Some interesting observations:

Gluing up the flat blanks took one day.
Turning the bowl took a total of about 4 hours.
Finishing (one coat of Tung oil and about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer) took over a week! 
.
.
Here's some more pictures. 
.








.








.








.








.








.








.
.
It just over 9" across and about 6" tall. Thanks for looking. Comments welcomed !
.
.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 22, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Impressive, Joe! Nice combination of woods.

Being that deep of a bowl, were you able to turn it as a single piece, or did you turn it as two halves, then assemble?-or perhaps turn it mounted from both ends, putting on the bottom last? I don't think I could turn something that deep. Couldn't get the angle on the tool, but then again, maybe I don't have the right tools, either.

I love seeing projects that give me ideas. This one does.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very good. My first tought: Keulse pot (google keulse pot and you will see)


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Like It!
Mimi would use this on her counter top for kitchen utensils.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Yes Brent, I turn this as one piece. I glued 6 pieces of wood together and let it dry for like a week to make sure all that glue sets up fully. And I glue a small wood block to the base to be able to screw it on my faceplate. When I'm done turning , I use a sharp chisel to cut the block off the bowl and then just sand out the bottom with my ROS.
.









.









.








.








.








.
.
.
To turn the inside I use a curved tool rest that was given to me. 
.








.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't this a cool looking bean pot. Yes I said bean pot also. I have a couple similar and that's what I call them. My wife just calls them big bowls. ha ha. Aren't those Milwaukee ROS great.
Did you do the hollowing with your bowl gouge? The curved tool rest does help a lot for getting in there.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another beautiful bowl, Joe! Did you alternate or align the grain in the layers? Love the knot in the bottom on the inside. Cedar looks like it's getting real thin there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. Appreciate that. I have another similar one glued up now that I'll be turning next week. It's 5 layers thick, maple, oak, and cedar.

Thanks Candy. I usually try to pay attention to how the grain will line up. Sometimes it lines up perfectly on one side, but not on the other. The bottom layer od cedar is still over 1/4" thick. That white line you can see in the corner is not the maple showing thru, it's a reflection of the light from the flash.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe, that's fantastic. A week for the glue to set up? Unnecessary. I don't know what you're using for glue. I use Titebond II, and turn within a couple hours. I use enough for full coverage, rub the pieces together, clamp (or don't - the suction created by rubbing holds them), and, it's ready to go in short order. The more glue you use, the longer it takes to stick. The rub/suction thing squeezes out all the unneeded glue, leaving only what's necessary to form a bond. 
I want a tool rest like that.
Your finish looks flawless (he said without holding it in his hands). I recently started using paste wax on top of my, usual, shellac finish. It leaves a smooth-as-a-(your idea of what's smooth here).
Thank you for reminding me about adding a separate block. I'd forgotten about that. 
It's a shame that, evidently, lacquer's not available here anymore. So shiny.
So many words. I need a nap.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bowl Joe. You are making me jealous. Maybe soon I will be able to get back to the lathe. I have had a rash of folks wanting some of the things that no one else wants to make. I do enjoy those all the time I am bitching. Keep up the nice interesting projects.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice bowl Joe. I like the wood combos and design


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Joe, keep em' coming !


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a cool bowl, Joe-maple and walnut are beautiful together. Thanks for posting all those pictures!


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice Joe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Bean pot bowl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks all.
.









I'm really diggin' this lathe work! Here's the blank I glued up for the next bowl. It's five layers. From the top down it's maple, oak, cedar, oak and maple.

.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*

So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool! YIKES! Made me jump when it happened. 
.
Looking at the pix you can see that my glue joint actually held, it was the walnut that snapped. 
.








.








.








.
.
Oh well, live and learn. I thought about trying to re-glue it, but decided to use the bandsaw and cut the wood away from the shaft and I'll re-use the shaft when I turn another handle.

As always … comments welcomed


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*
> 
> So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool! YIKES! Made me jump when it happened.
> .
> ...


Joe, I gotta tell you. I started out turning, and went to box making pretty quick because I just couldn't master the skew chisel. I got it caught several times and it scared the crap out of me. Turning is tricky and things happen way too fast. Be safe my friend!


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*
> 
> So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool! YIKES! Made me jump when it happened.
> .
> ...


That had to be real scarey. Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*
> 
> So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool! YIKES! Made me jump when it happened.
> .
> ...


That would make me jump. Glad it was the only thing that happened. Stay safe.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*
> 
> So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool!  YIKES! Made me jump when it happened.
> .
> ...


I jump too and look for cover. Glad your okay.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*
> 
> So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool! YIKES! Made me jump when it happened.
> .
> ...


That was scarey and pity of the bowl!. Next turning time only handles with woodgrain in parellel direction?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*
> 
> So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool! YIKES! Made me jump when it happened.
> .
> ...


Yikes! Where did the business end of the tool end up, Joe? Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*
> 
> So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool! YIKES! Made me jump when it happened.
> .
> ...


Yes, what all has already said. Glad you didn't get hurt. We never know what might happen. Those big catches will stay with you for a while.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*
> 
> So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool! YIKES! Made me jump when it happened.
> .
> ...


Nasty ! But get back on the horse ! Like to see your work progressing . Big damned catches happen to everyone and there are as many reasons for them as their are catches. Falls into the category of "******************** happens". "Keep on Truckin"


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*
> 
> So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool! YIKES! Made me jump when it happened.
> .
> ...


I have broken many tool handles that I have made. I did learn t put a brass or copper feral (sp) on the end and has helped to stabilize the handle. Glad you were not hurt.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Dang! That was a hard "catch" !*
> 
> So I'm turning my latest bowl. It'll be the biggest one yet that I've done. Everything is going along fairly well and I can only guess ( in hindsight ) that I must have shifted my weight and leaned in a bit too much, because all of a sudden … *BANG!* The tool catches and next thing I know I'm holding only *HALF *of the tool! YIKES! Made me jump when it happened.
> .
> ...


Thanks for the comments folks. 
Yep, I did jump just a bit when it happened. There was a kind of a "bang" and I actually held on to both halves when it snapped. And yeah, I guess I should have been paying a bit more attention to which way the grain was running in that piece in the middle.

And like Porchfish said "stuff happens" so it's all part of the learning experience


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*

This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product. 
.
.








.








.








.









.
.
AFTER I had glued up the slices of wood, I noticed the bottom piece of maple had a little crack in it … 
DAG-NABIT! So I forced a bit of Superglue in it and used a clamp to close it up, hoping beyond all hope that just MAYBE it wouldn't show after it was done. No such luck. You gotta look close, right at the center of the bottom. It's almost not noticeable, but I can see it! Oh well. No body's perfect  
.









.
.
Thanks for looking. Comments welcomed.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


I wouldn't worry about that tiny crack, it's very pretty and the crack gives it character.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


I love the bowl Joe, all of your work is beautiful. I hope you don't mind a friendly suggestion on finishes. I discovered quite by accident that there are certain finishes, walnut oil for example, that are "food friendly" IE if you finish a kitchen product with them it's safe to use them with food. I don't know if your lacquer is safe or not, but I think it would be worth looking into.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


Still turned out great. Cool choice of wood used.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


Joe, your tempting to start thinking about a lathe. I've not been a big fan of them, but your causing me to rethink myself.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


Very nice, Joe. And, apropos of what Jerry said: Shellac is food-safe. As far as I know, so is lacquer. But then what would I know? Lacquer's illegal in California now. Certainly, polyurethane (***************) is food-safe - everything they sell at the grocery is wrapped, sealed, and otherwise packaged in it.
One other thing: What crack? Is it not "artistic expressions of the naturally occurring imperfections of the mundane reality"?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


Maybe the pot isn't perfect (I can't see it), but you are Joe.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


A super fine looking bowl Joe. I believe any finish is food safe as long as it is cured.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


Joe

You have come along way in turning. You done good.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 22, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


Very nice, Joe. I like to see projects that give me ideas. I see one like this in my future.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


Nice! Love the finish!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Salad bowl? or Bean pot?*
> 
> This is the biggest bowl (size-wise) that I've made yet to date. It's just over 5" deep but it's just a bit more than 1" wider than that other "bean pot" I turned. This one is layered (top to bottom) with maple, oak, cedar, oak, and maple. Wiped a coat of BLO on it before spraying it with about 6 coats of rattle-can lacquer. Here's several angles of the finished product.
> .
> ...


Thank you all for the nice comments. I do think I'm getting better with time, but I feel I still have a long way to go. Bonnie says it's because I'm "Too anal" 

The crack almost looks like a hair is stuck to the wood (bottom layer, just to the right of center in that last pic) It's "ALMOST" not noticeable, but I see it every time I pick up the bowl.

(And Bonnie says "So STOP picking up the bowl, you big dummy!" )


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*

I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
.









.
I finally got around to making a replacement. I used the bandsaw and my 12" disc sander to get the broken piece off the shaft. This tool is right at 24" long. I'm not 100% sure but I THINK this is a piece of the fig tree that I cut down. Anyway, here it is. 
.








.








.








.
As usual, comments welcomed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...


Now THAT's a handle ! looking' good !


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...


Hopefully this one hold longer than the old one.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...


Nice work Joe. I can't pin point it but there is something about making your own handle. Always a lot of enjoyment in doing so.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...


Thanks all. I used it today and it's pretty comfortable to use.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...


It is very handsome! What kind of finish did you put on it?


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...


It is very handsome! What kind of finish did you put on it?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...


Thanks, ForestGrl. I used BLO and 3 coats of rattle-can lacquer.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...


Thanks, ForestGrl. I used BLO and 3 coats of rattle-can lacquer.

(sorry, just had to do this)


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...





> Thanks, ForestGrl. I used BLO and 3 coats of rattle-can lacquer.
> 
> (sorry, just had to do this)
> 
> - JoeinGa


Har, har, har. Have no idea what happened up there! ;-)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Replaced the lathe handle I broke.*
> 
> I broke one of my home made lathe handles a few weeks ago. You can see that here. http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/64890
> .
> ...


I likes it. I'm sure it's much better than the one that was on it


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Made a new lathe tool rest*

I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap. 
.








.
.
I've been oogling those nice ones made from round steel stock, but Boy-howdy! are they ever proud of them things!

Well, yesterday I broke one of the cheap ones I had. This one was not actually cast from one piece, but the head is held onto the stem with a set screw. Here's a few pix of the break. You can see that there was a big void (flaw) in the casting, causing one of the ears to snap off. 
.








.








.
.
I was looking for something else and ran across a nice straight piece of 5/8" steel rod, and decided to try and make myself one of the round style ones. 
.









.
.
I printed out a picture from the Interwebs so I could see approximately how the curves go and then drew a rough shape to use as a pattern.
.








.
.
Then I used two MAPP hand-held torches to heat the rod to cherry-red and started bending. Took about 20 minutes to come up with a shape I liked. 
.








.
.
I know that they say you aren't supposed to weld to that cast crap, but figured I'd give it a go anyway. And "THEY" were right. After I welded it and let it cool, I gave it a rap with a hammer and sure enough, it popped right off. .








.
.
So I cleaned up the rod on the grinder and set out on "Plan B". I thought that maybe I could weld it to the stem. I didn't take a pic but I actually used 3 big clamps to get the stem absolutely 90* to the bar. 
.
.








.








.
.
My welds are not the prettiest, but like I always say "It aint gotta be pretty to be functional". You can see above that it's about 10.5" straight across, and almost 12" tip-to-tip.
.
.
Here's a comparison showing what I was using for turning the inside of the bowls. The old one is pretty "beefy" and sometimes it wouldn't even fit inside some of what I was trying to turn. This rod should be MUCH NICER to use. 
.








.








.
.
I decided not to paint the top edge. I figured the tools sliding along it will mess it up anyway, so I only painted the bottom side. 
.








.
.
I haven't used it yet, the paint was still wet when I took these photos, but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna LIKE IT! So more than likely if I can find some 25mm round stock to cut up for the stems, I'll be making some more of these. 
.
Once again. thanks for looking. Comments always welcome
.
.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Made a new lathe tool rest*
> 
> I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap.
> .
> ...


Very nice. Can you actually weld using only MAP? I would have thought that you would need Oxygen too.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Made a new lathe tool rest*
> 
> I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap.
> .
> ...


Nicely done ! You should see my welds ! and I use a mig welder to boot….mine are functional and BUTT UGLY !


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Made a new lathe tool rest*
> 
> I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap.
> .
> ...


Nice Joe! I've been wanting to do the same unfortunately I don't have a welder. I asked around if I could braze with a mapp torch and got conflicting answers, most said no, some said yes.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Made a new lathe tool rest*
> 
> I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap.
> .
> ...


Thanks guys. 
Porchfish, my welds are also butt-ugly but the 4.5" grinder fixes most of that, and the paint hides the rest. LOL

The little torch I have is what I used to call a "propane torch". But the bottles say MAP GAS on them. I only used that to heat and bend the rod. I have a 110V Lincoln wire welder that I used to weld. 
.
.








.
.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Made a new lathe tool rest*
> 
> I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap.
> .
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Made a new lathe tool rest*
> 
> I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap.
> .
> ...


Joe, that is the way to go. You did a super job on that curved one. I did the same thing using a barbell weight bar. It was 1'' and that is what I needed for the nova tool rest. The curved one was on a 5/8'' bar from the old lathe screwed on like yours. Took it off and welded it to the 1'' bar. Then I made a 8'' wide bar also and in the process of making a 4'' one. My neighbor does the welding for me. Even if you buy the bar you save a lot a money.
Now do we call you Joe, Bampy or Motormouth? Lol


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Made a new lathe tool rest*
> 
> I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap.
> .
> ...


Thanks Dutchy. One of these days I'm gonna start building toys, and I'll be coming to YOU for lessons!

Thanks Dave, There's a guy in my tiny town that has a machine shop. I talked with him a few months back and he mentioned he had some pieces of 25mm stock if I ever need any. Oh, and you can call me anything except "Late for lunch" LOL


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Made a new lathe tool rest*
> 
> I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap.
> .
> ...


Cool, great job Joe!! You did a great job on the curves and overall build. Looks good!

Yeah, many of those common cast tool rests are cheaply made aren't they? That was a pretty deep void. Wow! Could actually get someone hurt. The one you have now should hold you well for years.

Just fyi, I have used gun bluing paste to blacken (darken) metal projects before and it turns out nicely. If you were concerned about some rust issues on the top of the tool rest forming , perhaps you could give it a wipe or two of that. I just purchase the small tubes off of ebay.

I wish I had a MIG welder like yours. I had a cheaper brand and ended up selling it to someone which wanted it more than I did. I have been 'in the need' for a nice one for a very long time. As they always say, "Maybe one day."


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Made a new lathe tool rest*
> 
> I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap.
> .
> ...


Wow, Joe. What ya doin, breakin everything/??? LOL Careful out there man


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Made a new lathe tool rest*
> 
> I've been using the "standard" tool rest that came with the lathe, it's that basic piece of cast "pot metal". I actually have several sizes but they're all made of the same cheap crap.
> .
> ...


I've been using the new tool rest and I LIKE IT! It's solid as a rock, and plenty long. I dont foresee needing a longer one any time soon. 
.








.








.
.
I'm turning a piece of black gum. Lookit how nice the colors are in this! I'll be posting the finished piece soon.
.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *

Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?

First I glued up 2 pieces of 1"X12" shelving boards. I used a glue-block for mounting and had a couple issues when I took the mounting block off the back, had to use a bit of filler. 
.








.
.
Here's what the 1st one came out looking like. (I'll show you the bottom with the filler a bit further down)
.








.
.
Next I glued up 3 pieces of the 1X12 and decided to try to do this one as a sort of square, winged dish. 
.








.








.
.
These shelving boards are drier than the Sahara, so the tear-out was horrendous! This one took a BUNCH of sanding. 
.








.
.
Here it is after I put on the BLO diluted with some Watco (light walnut) Danish Oil..
.








.
.
And here's both of them finished with several coats of rattle-can lacquer
.








.









.








.
.
They're not too bad, pretty lightweight. Nothing too fancy about these, just turning more and more stuff to improve my work. Thanks for looking. Comments always welcome.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


I really like the square dish, Joe. What are you using for filler? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Keep turning Joe, innovate and try new stuff ! The square is a step out of thee box keep it up ! I wish I were your age again ! you are on your way !


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


They look great. Love the warm look. Is it the Danish oil that makes it shiny or the BLO? Never used either, but I see a lot of folks do. What problem did you have with the block? I like using a glue block, turned round and held in my chuck. Would this work for bowls too?


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Nice work, Joe! Those platters look great. My only attempt at turning one was a failure.

What type of glue are you using for the glue block?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


I have to agree Joe, that pine looks great. I have a 2'' thick piece of scrap pine that will fit this profile. Great going Joe.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Looks good Joe!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Good work Joe.

I also glued up sever 2x stock tall enough to turn a bird house.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


*Thanks all!*
I used Durham's water putty. The color was a fairly close match to the pine, but didn't take the stain anywhere near the same.

The shine comes from several coats of rattle-can lacquer.

For the glued up mounting block, I'm just using Titebond 2. In the past I've tried using a sheet of paper between the block and the turning piece, but it never seems to hold for me.

Here's the post where I showed how the pine got pulled apart when I took off the block on the round one. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/117906


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Joe that's got to be a better quality pine than what I see out here. I've got to say everything you display looks top notch.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Pine is fine and that looks nice Joe .
I kind of wish I had a lathe .

Klaus


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Those bowls look really nice.
A piece of paper glued between the two blocks should stop that tear out and still have enough adhesion to hold while turning.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Joe, I've seen this done:

(if I can explain without photos?)
After you have shaped the bowl, or any workpiece, do you have enough room to get between the piece and your headstock to chisel away at your glue block? Take it down to a diameter of 1-2" up near the workpiece (depending on how large your piece is). Finish sanding your piece.

Now use a handheld saw to cut through the glue block; as close as possible to your piece. Remove the extra nub from your piece with dremel, chisel, sandpaper, etc. Extra work, I know. But so is wood filler. 

No easy way out till you get the missus to buy you a chuck and Cole jaws for Christmas or B-day. Then, cut with saw, and hold your piece in the Cole jaws (reversed) so you can turn off the nub.

Don't forget to true up your glue block while it's still on the lathe for quick re-use. 

Edit…Oh yeah, glue up some stock to create a glue block that's 3" long so you have enough room to waste it away with a chisel, and turn it round between centers before hand.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Yeah, Joe. Even Pine knows how to be pretty. It's a Pygmalion task, sometimes. But, *wow*, huh? I think you're about where I am now, Joe. We just need to put the steel to the wood, don't we? We don't know, and don't particularly care what comes of it. We have a need to find out what's in there. Question on a personal level: Do you find yourself reading Wikipedia articles about something that piqued your interest, and wind up going and going and going - climbing a tree, so to speak, crawling out almost every little branch to study the leaves way out at the end? Or, put another way: You're driving along, you pass a crossroad, and think, I wonder where that road goes. You actually turn around, and go back, and find out. It helps to not be in a hurry. But, life's a journey, innit, Joe? That's all I have to say about that. Now, I have to go put a board on my lathe. I think I have some wood around here.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Again you have made nice stuff Joe.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Those really look good, *pine or knot*!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Thanks again for all the nice comments.

Yeah Terry, once I get a chuck it'll be a whole new ball game. I'm hoping to get one by the end of the year. So far I've been using various pieces from the scrap pile for the blocks. Hadn't thought about making them from something thicker. Will hafta try that, it DOES sound like it'd be easier to separate from the turned piece.

Mark, my wife and I used to ride a GoldWing. We'd leave out of the house planning on a 2 hour ride and get home six or eight hours later. We weren't lost, but we traveled lots of roads we'd never explored before


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


imagine a glue block like this guy,










...could be larger in diameter for attaching to a faceplate, but still sticks away from the headstock enough to get a chisel in, or just a hacksaw.

Looking through photos, I guess I use that technique a lot, even with a chuck,


----------



## fatman51 (May 16, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Those are nice bowls and pine is a beautiful wood! I would like to see what you could do with a nice clear block.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Pine? Really? THAT'S pine?? *
> 
> Who knew that pine might look nice as a bowl/dish/whatever?
> 
> ...


Very slick, Joe


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *

Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.

Side-note… kudos to you folks that do the daily blogs (lookin' at you Sheila! ) I dont think I'd have the wherewithal to do that every day. But I do enjoy reading pretty much everything that gets posted here! That said, back to the task at hand.

Here's a few of what I have been turning. I have given most of them to my daughter who is gonna be my "Sales Agent". She had signed up for several "Arts-N-Craps Fairs" over where she lives because it's much bigger towns near her and we figured there would be better traffic. So far two of the fairs she had signed up for have been cancelled because of weather. Luckily it has been the fair promoters who are canceling, so they have refunded our sign-up fees.

And without further adieu, here's some pix…
.
.

Oak, maple & cedar
.









.








.
.

This flat one is about 10" wide and 3" hi. Cedar and pecan
.








.








.
.

I was given a smallish (9" X 29") cedar log and was able to get 4 bowls from it. A couple of them still have the chainsaw marks, which I chose to leave on as an "accent" 
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.
.
And I also made a couple more of these, which I've shown before. 
.








.








.








.
.
.
So see? even though I didn't spend too much time in the shop during the winter (heating costs skyrocketed last year when I was out there every day ) I did get to spend SOME time out there. Now that the weather is getting better, I know I'll be spending more time out there, and I hope you guys (and gals ) in the more Northern climes get to also !

Comments welcomed and encouraged. Thanks for looking at my stuff ! 
.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


You've been very busy and they are all beautiful. You sure do get a great finish on them. What are you using?


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


Nice Joe, Good color combinations. Cedar is fun to turn, and I always take the shavings and put them in one of my wife's discarded nylon footies and thumb tack the sack to the back of a dresser drawer to smell good & keep the nonexistent moths away. If I turn a bigger piece and end up with a lot of shavings, they go around plants as mulch. Bugs do NOT like cedar and I think deer don't either. We've had problems with the deer eating the green peaches in the early summer. We've seen them walking through the yard but seeming to stay away from the planted areas with the aromatic cedar mulch. Hope this works to keep them at bay, and maybe we can get a peach or two to eat ? Goodon'ya Joe. don s.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


Really nice work Joe, I bet you sell every one of them.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


I had no doubt Joe you were playing around on the lathe the whole time. I agree, there are times when you are just having fun and don't think about posting anything. Enjoy your time in the shop and sell a few of these.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good selection of items you have been working on. Good luck with the sales.

CtL


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


YAY!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks for the comments. Yes, even though I haven't posted anything in awhile, I have been out in the shop some. Not as much as I would have liked, but some none the less.

I usually use rattle-can lacquer on most of my things. It's cheap enough, and I lay on multiple coats over the course of a few days.

I actually do save all my woodchips and sawdust. I mostly give it to a guy at our church who uses it for bedding for his goats and pigs. I tried it as mulch around some of my plants, but for some reason the ants around here like it and use it as a base to build their ant mounds on.

I separate the cedar and have used some in our closets using a few of the wife's old knee-high stockings. The rest (currently have three 5-gallon buckets full) I'm kicking around some other ideas for.

Hey Mark, what the hell is "rustic Cambium " ??


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


I really like those cedar log "bowls", Joe. The rustic look on the outside definitely adds to the piece.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


Nicely done!
BUT WE WANT MORE!!!LOL
I'm getting my Shop Smiths ready to do some turnings it's been years but there's some cool Locomotives that need a turned what would you call them steam boilers.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


All gr8 lookin stuff Joe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *I really HAVE been turning... here's proof  *
> 
> Ok, SO Mark Wilson called me out. He "casually mentioned" in another post that I haven't posted any of my lathe works since October. Truth be known, I hadn't realized it had been that long. I was posting so much for a while that I kinda got tired of the effort it took to do these blogs.
> 
> ...


The only think I do to the outside of the cedar is use my ROS on it. I just work my way around trying to keep all the ridges and groves in the bark. I'm really just trying to clean it up from the old dried crappy-looking bark.

And on a few of them I use a ScotchBrite pad to dull it down just a bit.
.
.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*

A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl. 
I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.

Well, challenge accepted ! Here's the progression of how it went…
.
.

*The handle (still not positive what this wood is. That's a 12" ruler with it )*
.








.








.
.

*The bar. Apply a little heat with a propane torch and used a 15" adjustable wrench to bend the tip.* 
.








.
.

*Grinding the 5/8" square to just under 5/8" round.*
.








.
.

*Making sure I'll have enough wiggle-room so the JB Weld will fit in there too. I used hand files to square up the transition where the square meets the rounded part *
.








.








.
.

*Used a 4.5" grinder to cut a few grooves in the rounded end so the JB Weld has something to hold onto.* 
.








.
.

*Mixed up some JB Weld and clamped it tight. Leave overnight to set.*
.








.








.
.

*And here's several views of the finished product. I used my BLO mix on the handle (BLO, mineral spirits and Teak oil mixed in almost equal parts. I go heavy on the BLO.)*
.








.








.








.








.
.

*Here you can see how I ground the tip and how much clearance the bit will have on the sides. *
.








.









.
.
.
And as Porky Pig used to say … "Th, tha, tha, That's all, folks! "

.
Thanks for takin' a peek. Comments always welcomed !

.
.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Go get em' Joe !


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Good achievement Joe. Next you will be making a curved hollower tip like the EWT. That may be your next challenge.
Now tell the truth, was it really a challenge from a fellow turner or something you have been thinking about also? LOL. Looks like you made your hollowing easier. Let us know how it works.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Been thinking about getting some turning started and making some cool tools would make it that much more fun.
Nice job and how about a how to with it. LOL


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Looks good Joe. I'll be making a new tool soon.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Really nice, useful and informative post. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Wow I'm going to copy.

Regarding the tip: You don't seem too concerned about the strength of the screw joint holding the tip on - not that I have thought of anything better. 10-32 steel into a tapped hole? Hard to tell from the picture. Did you know the grade of Al?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Thanks all for the comments. I actually hadn't thought about doing this till he mentioned it. So I figured as long as I'm gonna make one … 

Soon as I try it out I'll let you know if I like it, or if I'm gonna ship it to one of you guys who really turn out some beautiful bowls !

Yes that screw is a 10-32 and so far I haven't had any issues with the threads or the tips coming loose. Here's the bar stock I've been using…
.
.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


I need to make on of these!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Gr8 fabrication Joe. Turn on.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Joe I liked to read this blog. Looks very good and I have learned how to put the rod in the handle. THANKS. What knive did you used?


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Thanks. It looks like 2024 Al is a good choice for it's strength. It is the hardest possible alloy to bend! http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/pdf/aluminumalloy.pdf But you managed it. By heating it some of the temper and strength may have been lost at the bend. It's probably thick enough to tolerate that. 6061 seems a better choice if we're bending it and expecting high strength too. I'll get some of that.

I just placed the following order at McMaster-Carr
9008K11 Multipurpose 6061 Aluminum, Rectangular Bar, 5/8" x 5/8" 
8826A312 Carbide Round Insert for Use on Carbon Steel

Thanks again.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Any one who wants to copy, please feel free to do so. That's why we share here, isn't it?

Jan, I put a round tip on this one. At 16mm it might be a bit large (in case it grabs) but it's what I had. The nice thing about the aluminum is I can easily re-grind it to fit a smaller cutter if I want.

Truth is Dave, I didn't know the differences in the aluminum alloys (as far as which would be better for this ). It just so happens that quite a few years back someone gave me two 6-foot sticks of it, so I used what I had.

The bending was actually pretty easy. I kept the propane torch farther away than I would have for steel and I also tried to not keep it on any one side of the bar too long.

And yeah, I'm hoping that the thickness will give me plenty of strength in case of a catch. Time will tell.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Curved carbide tool, for gettin' in deep*
> 
> A friend (and fellow turner) mentioned in church last Sunday that he'd watched a youtube vid of someone using a lathe tool with a curved end for easier access to the inside of a bowl.
> I had made him a carbide tool last year and he asked me if I thought I could make a curved one. He thought that because I have been using that thick 5/8" aluminum bar stock that I might not be able to bend it.
> ...


Hi I made one too:









It uses 5/8 6061T651 Aluminum from McMaster-Carr and cherry handle. I was able to bend the Al in a vice using a carbide burnisher as a fulcrum.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Plywood bowl*

I've been seeing some of you turning plywood. I know that most of what I've seen so far is the segmented turnings, but I haven't tried that yet. So I'm gonna start with a simple glue-up and try to not kill myself doing this.

Here's what I'm starting with, will probably take a week or so before I get it done 
.
.








.








.








.
.
That's 6 layers of 3/4" birch ply. I usually dont wear a face shield when I turn, but I'll wear it to start this one and see how this goes  
.
.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Plywood bowl*
> 
> I've been seeing some of you turning plywood. I know that most of what I've seen so far is the segmented turnings, but I haven't tried that yet. So I'm gonna start with a simple glue-up and try to not kill myself doing this.
> 
> ...


Be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## RootandBranch (May 18, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Plywood bowl*
> 
> I've been seeing some of you turning plywood. I know that most of what I've seen so far is the segmented turnings, but I haven't tried that yet. So I'm gonna start with a simple glue-up and try to not kill myself doing this.
> 
> ...


Plywood on the lathe scares me. I'll wait for your adventure to play out before I try.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Plywood bowl*
> 
> I've been seeing some of you turning plywood. I know that most of what I've seen so far is the segmented turnings, but I haven't tried that yet. So I'm gonna start with a simple glue-up and try to not kill myself doing this.
> 
> ...


You'll be awful thankful of your carbide tools. All the glue in plywood is murder on HSS. You'll be amazed at the shapes that begin to takes form as you go. You'll find yourself manipulating those shapes. By the bye: It's really not all that scary or dangerous. Just keep your concentration up and go light. This is gonna be super, Joe.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Plywood bowl*
> 
> I've been seeing some of you turning plywood. I know that most of what I've seen so far is the segmented turnings, but I haven't tried that yet. So I'm gonna start with a simple glue-up and try to not kill myself doing this.
> 
> ...


These are cool turnings. You are giving me the itch again Joe.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Plywood bowl*
> 
> I've been seeing some of you turning plywood. I know that most of what I've seen so far is the segmented turnings, but I haven't tried that yet. So I'm gonna start with a simple glue-up and try to not kill myself doing this.
> 
> ...


Plywood produce some neat effects but it's not fun to turn. Have some wood filler handy to fill in those gaps you will find after the piece is done. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Using the Cole Jaws*

Here's the first thing I've tried on my new Cole Jaws. It wasn't quite centered so I had to move it a couple times till I got comfortable with it. This is a piece or cedar that I have. 
.
.








.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Using the Cole Jaws*
> 
> Here's the first thing I've tried on my new Cole Jaws. It wasn't quite centered so I had to move it a couple times till I got comfortable with it. This is a piece or cedar that I have.
> .
> ...


Joe, have you worked with cedar before? My experience with it is that it's kind of crumbly. Be careful…


----------



## RootandBranch (May 18, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Using the Cole Jaws*
> 
> Here's the first thing I've tried on my new Cole Jaws. It wasn't quite centered so I had to move it a couple times till I got comfortable with it. This is a piece or cedar that I have.
> .
> ...


Ditto what Jerry said. And mask/goggle up. My experience with cedar is those little splinters find places you didn't know you had. Looks like a nice chunk of wood tho.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Using the Cole Jaws*
> 
> Here's the first thing I've tried on my new Cole Jaws. It wasn't quite centered so I had to move it a couple times till I got comfortable with it. This is a piece or cedar that I have.
> .
> ...


I finally went and took your whole wood lathe course and really liked it.
I'd done a little turning in school so was able to stay with you for a while then you kept working and I started to really learn from your blog.
I love the idea of making my own tools and this would be almost as much fun as turning things.
Keep up the great work.
Bruce


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Using the Cole Jaws*
> 
> Here's the first thing I've tried on my new Cole Jaws. It wasn't quite centered so I had to move it a couple times till I got comfortable with it. This is a piece or cedar that I have.
> .
> ...


See that, Joe? You're a mentor.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Using the Cole Jaws*
> 
> Here's the first thing I've tried on my new Cole Jaws. It wasn't quite centered so I had to move it a couple times till I got comfortable with it. This is a piece or cedar that I have.
> .
> ...


Could this be the beginning of a piece of art? We'll see.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Using the Cole Jaws*
> 
> Here's the first thing I've tried on my new Cole Jaws. It wasn't quite centered so I had to move it a couple times till I got comfortable with it. This is a piece or cedar that I have.
> .
> ...


Mark you should have never said any thing I've found your blog and posts now.
Been busy building models but it's time for a break and them bowls look like fun.
And Joe that's one cool toy your playing with me thinks.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Using the Cole Jaws*
> 
> Here's the first thing I've tried on my new Cole Jaws. It wasn't quite centered so I had to move it a couple times till I got comfortable with it. This is a piece or cedar that I have.
> .
> ...


All that end grain looks like a hard row to hoe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Using the Cole Jaws*
> 
> Here's the first thing I've tried on my new Cole Jaws. It wasn't quite centered so I had to move it a couple times till I got comfortable with it. This is a piece or cedar that I have.
> .
> ...


Thanks guys. Yes I've done several from cedar, you can see them in my blogs. Mostly I have been mixing the cedar with other woods as a "sandwich" before I turned them. I actually like working it. It IS sorta crumbly, but a light touch is the key to avoid those horrid tool catches.

I have 4 or 5 more similar to this that are all in various stages of work. I use a ROS on the bark and I like the way it comes out. Here's one I did a while back…
.
.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*

I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend. 
.
.








.








.








.








.








.
.
And I dont remember if I posted this one yet, but it REALLY came out nice. It's cedar & pecan. I left some of the chainsaw marks in the pecan and extended the cuts up into the cedar with my ROS for highlights. 
.








.








.








.
.
Thanks for looking. Comments always welcome. 
.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...


Those are b-e-ay-yoo-teeful, Joe. (Yeah. I''m fluent in Hillbilly.) Mebees it's the lighting, but, the Cedar in the first one sure looks an awful lot like Padauk, dunnit?
How'd ya get to #45? The last one I remember seeing was #43. Did you lose count. That's okay. You're getting into some pretty big numbers, now. I understand.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...


Thanks Mark. #44 was a couple pix with my new Cole jaws. I know you saw it because you commented on it


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...


Very nice Joe, you have a unique style.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...


They look like dog bowls.
But *VERY, VERY NICE *dog bowls.

I still haven't gotten over the hair crack.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...


Nicely done!!!
You keep this up and I'll be turning something your giving me the itch.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...


Looks like museum quality pieces to me. Super nice combo with the maple and cedar


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...


Great job Joe. The wood combo sure like to show off. Must be that great shine on them babies too.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...


Very nice color combinations Joe, keep em' coming !


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...





> They look like dog bowls.
> But *VERY, VERY NICE *dog bowls.
> 
> I still haven t gotten over the hair crack.
> ...


You said what I was thinking and not game to say as Joe's bowls are as you said beautiful and I couldn't do such top work so I couldn't be so cheeky with my comments….. 
Mind you, I'd never ever let any dog have a bowl that good….
I'd prefer to see one on my mantle…..


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...





> I couldn t be so cheeky with my comments…..
> 
> - crowie


He'll get over it. 
Besides, as Donald Trump would say …
*HE STARTED IT !!! *


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... couple more bowls. Maple & cedar.*
> 
> I really like the way the colors of the maple and cedar compliment each other. So here's a couple more that I put the final finish coat on yesterday. Each of them is approximately 9.5" across and 3" tall. I'll be sending these to my daughter and she'll take them to the "Arts & Craps" fair next weekend.
> .
> ...


Gus, guys. No offense meant … and NONE taken! 
And yes, I did start it ! I "fired one across John's bow, and he fired back" 
.








.
.
ALL of this is all in good fun. What's that old saying? " If we cant laugh at ourselves, yadda, yadda." 
.
.
And hey, Thanks to all for the nice comments. I still feel like I have a long way to go before I'm any good at this, but you guys are making me feel like I'm getting better all the time!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... new rack for the lathe tools. *

First off, a big LJs "THANK YOU" to David ( http://lumberjocks.com/LRS ) for the idea.

*I TOLD you I was gonna steal it! *

Here's the one David made…
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/236282
.








.
.

This is what I did last year when I got the lathe.
.









.
.
But after awhile I realized the tools were a bit too close together for comfort. One or two pokes while reaching for a tool convinced me of that. So here's my version of the one David made.
.








.








.








.
.
.
It is on a turntable, and made completely from things I already had. So Zero cost (YAY). Soon as I decided just where I want it for the best convenience for me, I'll screw that bottom plate to the floor.

Enter standard disclaimer here… comments, complaints, critiques, etc, etc.
.
.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... new rack for the lathe tools. *
> 
> First off, a big LJs "THANK YOU" to David ( http://lumberjocks.com/LRS ) for the idea.
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo! You go Joe!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... new rack for the lathe tools. *
> 
> First off, a big LJs "THANK YOU" to David ( http://lumberjocks.com/LRS ) for the idea.
> 
> ...


You have a nice turntable next to a great turning bench (That is how a lathe is called here (draaibank)) Well done Joe. Again something to discuss with tour church buddy .

BTW Do you have here a new picture from yourself and---?.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... new rack for the lathe tools. *
> 
> First off, a big LJs "THANK YOU" to David ( http://lumberjocks.com/LRS ) for the idea.
> 
> ...


Hats off to you Joe. I like this type very much and have had a similar like one for a couple years. You will enjoy it a lot. Speaking of hats, I hardly recognize you without yours. Stranger, stranger.


----------



## LRS (Nov 6, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... new rack for the lathe tools. *
> 
> First off, a big LJs "THANK YOU" to David ( http://lumberjocks.com/LRS ) for the idea.
> 
> ...


Joe Nice job. I did some updates on mind



























Enjoy


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... new rack for the lathe tools. *
> 
> First off, a big LJs "THANK YOU" to David ( http://lumberjocks.com/LRS ) for the idea.
> 
> ...


Good one Joe.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... new rack for the lathe tools. *
> 
> First off, a big LJs "THANK YOU" to David ( http://lumberjocks.com/LRS ) for the idea.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Joe.
Never enough room for chisels!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... new rack for the lathe tools. *
> 
> First off, a big LJs "THANK YOU" to David ( http://lumberjocks.com/LRS ) for the idea.
> 
> ...


Joe, looking at all the gear you have for your lathe along with other mates lathe kits I'll never have enough room to get a wood lathe….BUT still the setup does look good and well organized..


----------



## lrushing (Feb 7, 2016)

JoeinGa said:


> *... new rack for the lathe tools. *
> 
> First off, a big LJs "THANK YOU" to David ( http://lumberjocks.com/LRS ) for the idea.
> 
> ...


Nice design. I'm looking to do something like that for my turning turning tools. I have to save space, small shop.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... few more bowls for the sale*

So tomorrow I'm heading across the state to join my daughter who has got a booth at an "Arts-N-Craps" fair. I'll be bringing a few more birdhouses and 7 or 8 bowls with me to add to the inventory. These are what I've finished in the past few months.
.
.
Realized I had another piece of cedar log and I got 4 more pieces out of it. 
.








.








.
.
This one is black gum. About 8.5" across and 5" high. Where you see the dip in the rim is almost paper thin. This piece flew off the lathe twice and the 3rd time I remounted it up it was off center a bit. 
.








.








.
.
Somebody gave me a short hunk of eucalyptus and boy did my shop smell sweet while I was turning it! 
When I hit the bark with my sander this bright orange-red color came out. It's quite pretty. 
.








.








.
.
And again I tried to leave some of the chainsaw wounds on the end for texture.

.








.








.
.
Last April fellow LJ Arlin Eastman and I did a "Wood swap". I sent him some cedar and pecan and he sent me a ginormous solid piece of black walnut. It was 12"X12"X 6". It's been sitting on the shelf for almost a year and my first thought was to try and slice it up and make several bowls. But it had some pretty deep splits in it and I was afraid if I cut it, I would lose some of it.

I finally decided to make a single large bowl from it. Over the past 6 months I have forced about 20 tubes of Superglue into the cracks and splits, even had to use some dark wood dust in a few spots as filler.

And this is what I ended up with. I tried to save as much of the piece as I could. I left the top "rim" almost square, and made "handles" at the corners. I didn't cut it as deep as I probably should have. It's a heavy sucker and I'm really proud of how it looks. I used a whole can of rattle-can spray lacquer on just this one bowl. Probably 25 or 30 coats are on it.
.









.








.








.
.
The bark fell off so I just used my sander to kind of smooth over where the bark had been.

.








.








.









.
.
Insert the usual disclaimer here. Comments, critiques always welcomed. And thank for checking out my stuff  
.
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... few more bowls for the sale*
> 
> So tomorrow I'm heading across the state to join my daughter who has got a booth at an "Arts-N-Craps" fair. I'll be bringing a few more birdhouses and 7 or 8 bowls with me to add to the inventory. These are what I've finished in the past few months.
> .
> ...


You have some wild looking bowls there Joe. I wish for a successful selling spree. You should have no problem.
If I lived close by I would join you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... few more bowls for the sale*
> 
> So tomorrow I'm heading across the state to join my daughter who has got a booth at an "Arts-N-Craps" fair. I'll be bringing a few more birdhouses and 7 or 8 bowls with me to add to the inventory. These are what I've finished in the past few months.
> .
> ...


Those all are mighty fine Joe.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... few more bowls for the sale*
> 
> So tomorrow I'm heading across the state to join my daughter who has got a booth at an "Arts-N-Craps" fair. I'll be bringing a few more birdhouses and 7 or 8 bowls with me to add to the inventory. These are what I've finished in the past few months.
> .
> ...


Love the walnut turned out really great!
I've never done any thing but prepared wood that is glued up but those free form turnings really stand out may have to give it a try.

Joe I saw this and thought you might find it interesting.
http://aroundthewoods.com/articulated.shtml


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... few more bowls for the sale*
> 
> So tomorrow I'm heading across the state to join my daughter who has got a booth at an "Arts-N-Craps" fair. I'll be bringing a few more birdhouses and 7 or 8 bowls with me to add to the inventory. These are what I've finished in the past few months.
> .
> ...


Very nice, Joe. Did it really get any shinier, or deeper, after about, oh, the eighth or ninth coat (the Walnut). I'm just asking.Really. Serious question. I use Shellac or *************** all the time. That's what I find with them. Never used Lacquer.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... few more bowls for the sale*
> 
> So tomorrow I'm heading across the state to join my daughter who has got a booth at an "Arts-N-Craps" fair. I'll be bringing a few more birdhouses and 7 or 8 bowls with me to add to the inventory. These are what I've finished in the past few months.
> .
> ...


Loooks very great Joe. Hope for you and your daugher it will be a good fair.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... few more bowls for the sale*
> 
> So tomorrow I'm heading across the state to join my daughter who has got a booth at an "Arts-N-Craps" fair. I'll be bringing a few more birdhouses and 7 or 8 bowls with me to add to the inventory. These are what I've finished in the past few months.
> .
> ...


Super nice Joe…. almost makes me want a wood lathe??!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... few more bowls for the sale*
> 
> So tomorrow I'm heading across the state to join my daughter who has got a booth at an "Arts-N-Craps" fair. I'll be bringing a few more birdhouses and 7 or 8 bowls with me to add to the inventory. These are what I've finished in the past few months.
> .
> ...


Ok so I understand your going to carry all hthos goodies on your big bike?

Are you gong to pop into Marks place on the way?

In the first five what have you coated the inside with

Lets hope you return with full pockets and empty hands.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... few more bowls for the sale*
> 
> So tomorrow I'm heading across the state to join my daughter who has got a booth at an "Arts-N-Craps" fair. I'll be bringing a few more birdhouses and 7 or 8 bowls with me to add to the inventory. These are what I've finished in the past few months.
> .
> ...


Nice Variety Joe, interesting shapes , well done. Keep em' coming !


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JoeinGa said:


> *... few more bowls for the sale*
> 
> So tomorrow I'm heading across the state to join my daughter who has got a booth at an "Arts-N-Craps" fair. I'll be bringing a few more birdhouses and 7 or 8 bowls with me to add to the inventory. These are what I've finished in the past few months.
> .
> ...


Love the color on those cedar ones, Joe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*

Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.

So the wife and I drove 4 hours across the state from our house to our daughter's in Columbus, GA. The fair was in Warm Springs, GA not too far from her house. The ONLY reason I agreed to go to this one is because Warm Springs is only 4 miles from where we used to live and we had attended a church in Warm Springs for almost 11 years, so I knew I'd see a lot of old friends there. Our booth was actually right next door to the church so I did get to visit with some folks I haven't seen in 10+ years.

We were on a concrete pad with about 16 or 18 other booths. And even though we got the LAST SPOT available, we were positioned at the end of the pad where they put the opening in the ropes for the entrance from one of the parking areas, so we actually had a real good spot. We set up the booth on a windy Saturday morning, and every once in a while the wind gusts would come thru and almost blow everybody's tents away. One couple across from us lost a number of glass items to the wind and they gave up and left after only a couple hours. I helped them take down their tent and told them "Well *IF *there can possibly be a good side to this, it's that you only paid $20 for booth space and not $200."

All in all. I'm pleased with the outcome. The first fair ( the one my daughter did alone) netted us just over $200, and this one we did just over $400. Not too bad for our first couple of trys. My daughter has signed up for another fair In a couple weeks not far from her house. So I need to make a few more bowls. Here's the booth we set up.
.
.








.








.
.

*This shot was from the entrance to the roped off concrete pad, so folks coming in saw this view of my booth. (The jackstands are what we used for "ballast" because my son-in-law didn't have any concrete blocks. )*
.








.
.

*And here's the opposite view from the booth towards that entrance.*
.








.
.

*I made the "A-frame" shelf from a piece of scrap plywood and it comes apart to lay flat.* 
.








.
.

*And here's just a few random shots. *
.








.








.








.








.
.

*These pictures were taken at 7:30 in the morning, hence the long shadows, and it was only about 40 degrees… luckily I had brought a light jacket ! *
.
.
Oh, and in case anyone was wondering about that huge walnut bowl I made from the blank that fellow LumberJock Arlin Eastman had sent me… It fetched $100, and that lady was SO pleased with my prices that she bought THREE PIECES! 
.








.
.
And of course .. as usual, comments welcomed. Thanks for taking a peek at my stuff. 
.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Good news like this is always nice to hear. Carry on Joe.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Impressive sales Joe. Gives one a good feeling about their building capabilities. As long as you're having fun, it's all worth it. Nice price for the walnut bowl too.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear you had a good show…your bowls and other pieces look really nice and i can see why the sold.
If you plan on doing other shows I would recommend getting some tent weights for those windy days. Many people use 4"pvc pipe filled with either cement or sand and fasten them on all four tent legs. Many shows require it.

My wife and I have been doing shows for the past 5 years and it gets very addictive for us. We look forward to every show and do about 20 a year.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Well done Joe. You have a good sales agent. 
Sometimes higher prices actually make things more attractive.
I'm happy for you.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Glad you all had fun.
It's funny how that works high price it's Art, low price it's Crafts.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Joe !!!

It sounds to me like you netted *WAAAY MORE * than $400.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


That was a real nice set up. I'm sure that attracts customers too. Congrats on the great prices you got. It is so hard to price items, at least for me it is.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Wow Joe! I am mightily impressed. You obviously have some talent to be able to sell your bowls so well. I smiled all the way through this story. Good job man.


----------



## RootandBranch (May 18, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Nice write up and pics. Looks much like the stand we did last year every Sunday at a Farmers Market hereabouts. I'm kinda with you on the sitting in the sun, wind or cold (our market is year round). I also did the math and found that after expenses I was working for less than minimum wage. Found that high priced one off cool stuff would sell as would the >$20 items. Since I have a day job and a handicapped wife, I decided that my weekends were better served at home than manning a booth that wasn't profitable. Plus, there was too much crossover from other vendors. We actually had to have a sit down to discuss merch and how not to step on each others business. May ramp up for the fall holiday markets.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Thank so much all.

While I did enjoy this weekend, it was mostly because I was re-connecting with old friends. My daughter has the "Gift of gab" (like me) but she *is *comfortable with it (UN-like me), so she was talking up the customers as they approached the booth.

The jack stand weights was a last minute thought and that was the heaviest thing we could grab at the moment to use for weights. We discussed investing a couple bucks in some concrete blocks for future shows.

I was lucky in that no one else was selling bowls and such. There was a couple booths with bird houses which were mostly painted bright colors and decorated with painted scenes or flowers, so there was enough difference that we didn't clash. As far as I could tell, no one else was selling cutting boards and we sold a couple of them too.

All in all, it was a good weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Joe, I haven't even read the whole first sentence, yet, and, already, I have a question. Do you own a drivel cup? I go back to reading, now, and await your pithy reply…


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Good on ya, Joe. (Yes. I read all of it, including Comments, save for mine -I already knew what it said.) Bar-bell wrights make good hold-downs, and, they're (I don't know, mebees,) cheaper than cinder blocks. But then, you are Joe, The Magnificent, so, you probably have those lying around.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *... Results from the Arts & Craps Fair this weekend*
> 
> Some of you do read my drivel, so this is a follow up to the Arts Fair I went to this past weekend. I've posted before that I really don't have much interest in sitting out in the sun for a day or two trying to sell the bowls and things I make, but my wife and daughter concocted a plan whereby my daughter would be my "Sales Agent" (for a small cut of course  . She went to our first fair 2 weekends ago and did surprisingly well. More than once she was told that we were pricing my items "too low", so this time we adjusted the prices up just a skosh in trying to get a feel for what people will pay for bowls and bird houses.
> 
> ...


Good looking booth Joe and the location was perfect right at the entrance but too bad about the weather not cooperating but it sounds like you had some good sales and that and getting to meet customers is what matters in the end .

Klaus


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *

I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
.
http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/54554

http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/52914
.
.
Several folks have asked me how the aluminum has held up as far as getting gouged or bent from banging against the tool rest. So today I took a few pictures. As you can see, there really isn't much more than surface scuffing on the tooling. I have had some pretty hard catches, but there has been no bending or deep gouges on them either. 
.








.








.








.

.
.
There was also some discussion about notching the end of the shaft to keep the bit from rotating. The first tool I made I didn't notch the end, and the bit DID move, so I added the notch and have notched all subsequent tools I've made. For the round cutter bits I figure it wont matter so I dont bother. 
.








.








.








.

.
.
.
I also used to polish the aluminum to a chrome-like finish, but in using the tools I find that they really get scratched up, so as you can see above I used my ROS to give them a "matte" finish. And any time they get scratched or marked up I just hit 'em with the ROS and 220 grit paper. 
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


Hi Joe. That last picture is the result you get with a ROS 220 grit? That's a awesome finish.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


You make me feel bad about not learning the lathe. It's coming in the future though.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...





> You make me feel bad about *not learning *the *lathe*. It s coming in the future though.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't feel bad *Monte*... I learned* lathetin *in 1959 and the pope still won't speak to me…


> .. For the* round cutter bits *I figure it wont matter so I dont bother…
> 
> - JoeinGa


Just treat the square(*ish*) corners.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


Looks good Joe though I don't do wood lathe with no room for one.
Question though please on the strength of the aluminum as a turning tool???


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


Thanks Joe.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


Thanks all for the comments.

Dave:, I used a polishing wheel to get that hi polish. You can see it in this blog.
http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/52914
The 220grit on the ROS gives me the finish you can see in the pictures above on this thread. All the scratches and little ding marks from the flying chips dont show with this sanded finish.

Dont feel bad Monte. For YEARS I resisted getting a lath. Never thought I'd enjoy turning. But just be warned, when you DO finally go there, the lathe itself is NOT always the biggest investment.

Crowie: I'm using 5/8" aluminum stock. It's pretty dang strong. I made a curved tool for inside bowl turning and thought I could just bent the bar in my vise, but boy was I wrong. I had to heat it to bend it. Here's the blog on the bent tool.
http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/81626

And yes Duckie, I didn't distinguish between the bits that actually ARE square and those that have a radius. So yeah, the "Squarish" ones. LOL


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


I recently have made my own turning tools and also found that the squareish ones seem more prone to turning. The round ones don't seem to turn and i even take note of the indicator dot to see if they are moving and i'm not realizing it but they just seem to stay tighter.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


So, Joe, have you made anything lately? Are your fingers all better yet?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...





> So, Joe, have you made anything lately? Are your fingers all better yet?
> 
> - Mark Wilson


Actually Mark, I haven't spent much time at all in my shop for several months. Back in August my right leg started swelling and they did a Doppler sonogram, turns out I have a blood clot from just above my knee down to about mid-calf. It's about 10" long so the Drs want me to keep my leg elevated as much as possible.

So not too much turning for a while


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


Thanks for all the info Joe, I"m also at the point of not standing much but if and when I can get back to my turning will be making and using all your tips and how to's.
And even if I can't get back to it love to read about it and bring back the feeling of turning something,
Being one with the wood as they say.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...





> ... the Drs want me to keep my leg elevated as much as possible…
> 
> - JoeinGa


Hey Joe, a chisel between the toes might be the answer… it may also trim your toenails…

Get well, bud.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...





> Hey Joe, a chisel between the toes might be the answer… it may also trim your toenails…
> 
> Get well, bud.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


HA!!! HA!!! Some of the pictures you come up with!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


Yes you!!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


The screw that holds your cutters isn't countersunk? That might explain the movement. Did you get them from AZCarbide?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...





> Hey Joe, a chisel between the toes might be the answer… it may also trim your toenails…
> 
> Get well, bud.
> 
> ...


Really….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...





> The screw that holds your cutters isn t countersunk? That might explain the movement. Did you get them from AZCarbide?
> 
> - Rick M.


Sorry guys, keep forgetting this is a serious blog about customised chisels.

Maybe police grade handcuffs may hinder movement…

Just gagging *RM*.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


I kind a like a little fun with my serious as long as we don't get lost.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...





> Maybe police grade handcuffs may hinder movement…
> Just gagging *RM*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


? I tried to find a funny meme for gagging but all of them would get me banned.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...





> The screw that holds your cutters isn t countersunk? That might explain the movement. Did you get them from AZCarbide?
> 
> - Rick M.


I do countersink the holes on all the tools. It just doesn't seem to show up In all the pictures.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...


Very well made tools, with your skills you can make just the right tool to do the task at hand and keep moving forward.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

JoeinGa said:


> *My aluminum lathe tools, how're they holding up? *
> 
> I made my own lathe tools using 5/8" aluminum bar stock. You can see the previous posts about them here…
> .
> ...





> I do countersink the holes on all the tools. It just doesn t seem to show up In all the pictures.
> - JoeinGa


Talking about the screw, it looks like a pan head. If you bought them from AZCarbide you should get a flat head screw that will match the countersink in the cutter. It will hold the cutter tighter than a pan head and prevent it from moving around.


----------

